# Transformers 4



## AkatsukiMadara (Jul 27, 2012)

Transformers 4 has been confirmed to hit theaters in June on the 27th or 29th of 2014. Mixhael Bay has confirmed that he will direct it as his last and he promised that it will NOT be a reboot which is good because there are more autobot and decepticon characters for everyone to see in the films thus confirming that the 4th film will be a sequel to Dark of the Moon. 

For proof, here is the first promo image of the movie right below


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Can't wait for all the pretty explosions this movie will have.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 27, 2012)

Uh, wait, what?  How can this be?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2012)

Unicron, explosions and more Blue fucking Energy?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2012)

Got a link, champ? A picture can be shopped.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 27, 2012)

Is this the start of the 2nd trilogy?


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Wesley said:


> Uh, wait, what?  How can this be?



People realized that they can still milk the series more.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2012)

Bay has set the bar incredibly high with the first three films.  Hopefully the 4th film will be able to maintain that quality.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2012)

Everything will explode in this one. Taking a piss, explosion. Eating a sandwich , explosions.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Everything will explode in this one. Taking a piss, explosion. Eating a sandwich , explosions.



We will see previously unheard of levels of blue energy in this film.


----------



## AkatsukiMadara (Jul 27, 2012)

Now here are the best human cast members to see in the film

*Johnny Whitworth as the main human Protagonist of the film


 *Emmanuelle Chriqui


 *Tyrese Gibson as Robert Epps


 *Jeremy Renner


 *Ray Park


 *Scarlett Johansson



 *Anne Hathaway


 *Christian Bale


 *Tom Hardy


 *Joseph Gordon-Levitt


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2012)

Emmanuelle Chriqui...


----------



## AkatsukiMadara (Jul 27, 2012)

For the Autobots that will appear in this film, we want them to be voiced by the best talented voice actors in LA. From Shows like Avengers Earth's Mightiest Heroes, and Transformers Prime. Here they are:

*Peter Cullen voices Optimus Prime; leader of the autobots


*Leonard Nimoy voices Sentinel Prime; former leader and reformed autobot


*Colleen O'Shaughnessey voices Override; Optimus Prime's female second in command who cares for him and is also the autobot leader’s love interest.


*Peter Renaday voices Ultra Magnus; leader of a group of autobots who escaped the Ark before it crashed onto the moon and guarded a hidden air field in the south eastern part of the USA that the aerielbots reside on. Now he is back and ready to help Optimus fight the decepticons once again.


*James Remar voices Sideswipe


*Brian Bloom voices Trailbreaker; a black chevrolete avelanche and brother of the late Ironhide


*Chris Cox voices Hound


*Robert Foxworth voices Ratchet


*Sumalle Montano voices Moonracer


*Bruce Greenwood voices Springer


----------



## AkatsukiMadara (Jul 27, 2012)

And to make things interesting, we want Bay to also include the Aerialbots in the live action film as well

**James Avery voices Silverbolt; the leader of the Aerielbots


**James Horan voices Fireflight


**Slingshot


**Skydive


**Sky Shadow; the silent member of the aerielbots who is also a ninja


----------



## Kuya (Jul 27, 2012)

the fanboyism is strong in this one.


----------



## AkatsukiMadara (Jul 27, 2012)

For the decepticons, not only will we see more of them but because Megatron, Starscream, Soundwave, and Shockwave were killed off in DOTM, Bay will be sure to introduce 4 new major decepticons to take their place as head of the remaining cons on Earth. They are

*Lance Henriksen voices Skyquake; the main villain in the film and leader of a hidden legion of Decepticons called the Predators, who takes charge at leading the decepticons to victory by having them wipe out all human military forces claiming that they're the reason their race is dying out. As Skyquake now transforms into a B-1 Bomber jet and posesses the power of the allspark, he will stop at nothing until the decepticons are rid of all human military resistance and ensures the survival of the cybertronian race.


*Steven Jay Blum voices Blitzwing; a decepticon triplechanger who turns into an F-35 jet and a tank. Blitzwing hid in the mountains with the other elite members of the decepticon army awaiting orders from Skyquake. He is much of a war monger who is always looking for enemies to kill in battle.


*Robin Atkin Downes voices Cyclonus; an elite member of the decepticons who is skilled in combat in ways of sword fighting and shooting. After the decepticons enslaved the humans who discovered the Ark, he and the rest of Skyquake's forces took refuge in the mountains of Montana until Skyquake  returned as leader and carried out his orders by helping other decepticons take out every satillite in Earth's orbit to keep N.E.S.T. from tracking their position and turn every military vehicle in the bases they attack into lethal killing machines called the Combaticons.


*Miguel Ferrer voices Scourge; an elite member of the decepticons who assists Skyquake in the final battle.


----------



## AkatsukiMadara (Jul 27, 2012)

And here are more of the new decepticons that we want Bay to include

*Kim Mai Guest voices Ratbat; Cyclonus' pet bat and partner. Ratbat is originally a minion of Soundwave but because the decepticon was killed by Bumblebee in Dark of the Moon, the decepticon will act as Cyclonus’ minion.


*Brad Garrett voices Octane; an arrogant decepticon triple changer who enjoys battling his enemies as well as having to draw them out by attacking innocent people in order to do so.



*John Dimaggio also voices Dirge


*Mark Rolston voices Thrust


*Combaticons; drones created by the decepticons using energon they extracted from the allspark fragments they found and shot into many military vehicles to help terminate every soldier in the bases they are in. Together 6 of them combine into Bruticus voiced by Fred Tatasciore

*Kevin Grevioux voices Onslaught


*Swindle


*Nick Chinlund voices Vortex


*Fred Tatasciore voices Blast Off


*Rick D. Wasserman voices Treadshot


----------



## AkatsukiMadara (Jul 27, 2012)

And to make the fight even bigger, here are Omega Supreme and Trypticon


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 27, 2012)

not nearly enough explosions in that poster. 

i'd also like to see people clapping in the poster.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2012)

More female Transformers please.


----------



## OS (Jul 28, 2012)

The villain better be unicron. And it better not be the humans winning. 

And somehow we better have Galvatron.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2012)

If I had it my way it'd be a prequel showing the war on Cybertron. :byakuya


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> If I had it my way it'd be a prequel showing the war on Cybertron. :byakuya



That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2012)

The budget would have to be even more epic than the past movies


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2012)

Worth it.


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> The budget would have to be even more epic than the past movies



I'm sure that Bay could get whatever budget he required by saying that it'll let him put in more explosions and we all know that people love explosions.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2012)

Transformers 3 wasn't a complete disaster.  I'm at least willing to concede that Shockwave was bad ass.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

Shockwave for lack of a better term got punkd by humans that shit is not right.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 28, 2012)

Just die michael bay


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 28, 2012)

this gonna blow like the others


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2012)

98% of the movie will be blue explosions, the remaining 2% will be normal colored explosions.


----------



## Federer (Jul 28, 2012)

F*** Michael Bay


----------



## Chuck (Jul 28, 2012)

Blue explosions? sound exciting


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh look, another shitty Transformers film that's going to have a massive box office return and explosions. Can't wait


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> 98% of the movie will be blue explosions, the remaining 2% will be normal colored explosions.



The perfect mixture for a summer blockbuster.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

You forgot the Eye Candy in all white that never gets dirty.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2012)

Shockwave.  So badass.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2012)

Shockwave was the guy on the worm? what was so badass about him?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2012)

Shockwave put up a better fight than any of the other Decepticons.  Sentinel Prime and Megatron both got raped.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Shockwave put up a better fight than  Sentinel Prime



oh you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2012)

yeah sentinel even made optimus his bitch.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

The good news if we get Unicron we will probably get Rodimus Prime and from there it will kill the franchise for good..


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 28, 2012)

bhwaaa this is rumor and that pic is photoshop.

Usually they never show of posters until it is at least 9 months from release. Besides it was confirmed already that it would be a reebot no?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Bay has set the bar incredibly high with the first three films.  Hopefully the 4th film will be able to maintain that quality.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2012)

lol I didn't catch that post.

Rukia will never change


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> yeah sentinel even made optimus his bitch.


Optimus got his revenge.  He brutally murdered Sentinel Prime when he attempted to surrender.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2012)

I was waiting for that post.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm definitely consistent.  Asshole sociopath d bag Optimus Prime was a major problem with the third film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

Should have let those genocidal sociopaths Decepticons win.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I was waiting for that post.



me too

so I can pull the "sentinel can only lose by sneak attacks" card.:ho

Optimus was cool, he had a war general type of mentality which is more realistic in our world.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 28, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm definitely consistent.  Asshole sociopath d bag Optimus Prime was a major problem with the third film.



Optimus was nether A Sociopath nor a D bag

unless you think he should of let 2 mass murdering monsters go free


Any way No Unicron of Galvatron, their are better villains they can use, Like Overlord, Thunderwing and Bludgeon


----------



## Nimander (Jul 28, 2012)

The whole premise of this thread seems to be either fanboy fantasy, or someone taken in by wishful thinking.

Come back with a link from a reputable source, then I'll give this thread and the topic the attention it deserves.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

I think they should bring Megan Fox back.  They could reveal that she was a Decepticon this whole time.  Think Austin Powers.


----------



## TSC (Jul 29, 2012)

Rukia's trolling is S class.


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think they should bring Megan Fox back.  They could reveal that she was a Decepticon this whole time.  Think Austin Powers.



I wouldn't mind this.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 30, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think they should bring Megan Fox back.  They could reveal that she was a Decepticon this whole time.  Think Austin Powers.



Only it'd make alot more sense than it did in Austin Powers.


----------



## AkatsukiMadara (Aug 5, 2012)

*Posting Response*

I'm looking forward to seeing the fourth movie do better than the first three so Bay better get a look at many of these forums real soon!


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's the official FB page now


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 9, 2012)

So he changed "no, no, no, no, no, no" to "what...? no...! what...? no...!"


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2012)

Not too sure about Walberg as the lead but I suppose that he's better than Shia as the lead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm still confused about if this a reboot or not.

I have nothing against marky mark though, these movies never tried to win Oscars.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> these movies never tried to win Oscars.


They had 4 oscar nominations


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm still confused about if this a reboot or not.
> 
> I have nothing against marky mark though, these movies never tried to win Oscars.



As long as he gets a fat paycheck I doubt that he will care.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm still confused about if this a reboot or not.



I know it wouldn't be worse, the previous ones definitely sucked


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> They had 4 oscar nominations



It's funny that people will nominate these films for anything other than CGI.

@ Love

Transformer films are cashcows, he needs some money to fall back on incase his next few movies are shit.  but  I think he's much better than (I have one facial expression)  Shia and ( I don't need to act cause I look good) Megan.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm still confused about if this a reboot or not.



Its called _Transformers 4._ Shouldn't that answer your question?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Its called _Transformers 4._ Shouldn't that answer your question?


 
I noticed lol, I meant I'm taken back it is a  sequel since the last time I heard of this film it was said that it will have nothing to do with the previous series.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 9, 2012)

It was announced as a sequel a while ago.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 9, 2012)

50 % Explosions, 20% on the Military, 25% on Eye Candy, 4% running around and 1% Robots fighting each other in a dire battle of good vs evil.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 9, 2012)

Everything will cause an explosion even going to the bathroom.


----------



## martryn (Nov 9, 2012)

Despite the fact that this is going to suck, and people know it, you fucking losers are going to go see it in theaters, which will only prompt them to keep making these shit films.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2012)

Transformers 4: Now with 30% more slow-motion!


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2012)

martryn said:


> Despite the fact that this is going to suck, and people know it, you fucking losers are going to go see it in theaters, which will only prompt them to keep making these shit films.





any way don't we already have a thread on this.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 9, 2012)

so is Wahlberg going to be post time skip Sam?

hopefully Bumblebee can talk in this movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2012)

I want Bludgeon, Hot Rod, Drift, and/or Ultramagnus to show up.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 10, 2012)

I want Unicron :/


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 10, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Transformers 4: Now with 30% more slow-motion!


So entire movie in slowmotion?


----------



## moonxcandycane (Nov 10, 2012)

Talking bumblebee would be intertaining


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 10, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> So he changed "no, no, no, no, no, no" to "what...? no...! what...? no...!"


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 10, 2012)

Can we have some fight scenes that don't involve Optimus being a boring invincible hero?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 10, 2012)

Invincible? Sentinel kicked his ass.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 10, 2012)

And Megatron _murdered_ him.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 10, 2012)

And Optimus murdered Megatron in seconds(Megs needed a gang up against Optimus in 2 and in 3 he died badly). Still Megs cheap shotting Sentinel and giving a badass line was one of the very few good things in the whole trilogy.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 10, 2012)

In the first movie Megatron was kicking Optimus's ass, while ganging up on him in the second was just pragmatism- plus, Optimus had gotten a lot more practice since Megatron died. And in the third one Megatron was a cripple for the whole movie.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm here for the old, unoriginal Michael Bay jokes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah I hope the comic relief robot is all grilled up like a rapper again.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 10, 2012)

One of the things I care most about is, who is going to be the hot girl in this one? Rosie Huntington again?


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 10, 2012)

They need to focus on the robots not hot untalented actresses.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 10, 2012)

These things are not Transformers. They are lego models that can get one shotted by a grenade launcher.


----------



## Jayden300 (Nov 10, 2012)

If only....


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 10, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> These things are not Transformers. They are lego models that can get one shotted by a grenade launcher.



Yes because humans never beat the robot in the cartoons right 

And it takes more then a grenade launcher.



> They need to focus on the robots not hot untalented actresses.


the humans are needed to push the plot along. can be spending 20 thousand dollars just to have robots sit around and talks


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 10, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes because humans never beat the robot in the cartoons right
> 
> And it takes more then a grenade launcher.
> 
> the humans are needed to push the plot along. can be spending 20 thousand dollars just to have robots sit around and talks



Not even their own Laser shots were doing the damage those grenade launchers were doing in the cartoon.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 10, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Not even their own Laser shots were doing the damage those grenade launchers were doing in the cartoon.



Thats cause it was a cartoon, and characters had to show  up for next weeks episodes.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2012)

Might want to tag that last part for those that care, but I could have guessed as much.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)

unicorn would be more appropriate


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 17, 2012)

So I didnt see the explosion or blue energy mentioning in the script. So I will call that a fake.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)

Explosions and slow-motion are implied. They are in every frame, so no need to even mention them.

Just like HOOOOORN. HOOOOOORN.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2013)

Chicago only happened because the Bots are fucking assholes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Chicago only happened because the Bots are fucking assholes.



They got kicked off the planet, they couldn't refuse to leave, and optimuss clearly didn't believe sentinel was capable  of  that, hence why optimus is so damn pissed when he gets there he declares that all the deceptions are gonna die


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2013)

please tell me lebeef is still in this


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2013)

marky mark has replaced him


----------



## Jay. (Jun 29, 2013)

Terrible lead.

Nothing against Wahlberg but he is a terrible lead.

He should be supporting actor 4 ever.



Michael Bay is just fucking it up again. He is casting his friends and people he already worked with rather than professionals.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2013)

Jay. said:


> Terrible lead.
> 
> Nothing against Wahlberg but he is a terrible lead.
> 
> ...



Like  every other mainstream director?

also Peter Cullen is the lead


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2013)

Hopefully Optimus can keep his murderous impulses in check a little bit more this time around.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully Optimus can keep his murderous impulses in check a little bit more this time around.



considering its a war?

probably not


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2013)

So cliffjumper better be the camero this time around.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2013)

Autobots are like the mafia.  Cross Optimus and you get whacked.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> So cliffjumper better be the camero this time around.



Still bumblebee, but rumor has it hound and Drift will be in it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2013)

So will the new autobots/decepticons get more than 1 line and 30 sec of screen time this time around?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> So will the new autobots/decepticons get more than 1 line and 30 sec of screen time this time around?



Drift and the new main villian might


----------



## Jay. (Jul 2, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Like  every other mainstream director?
> 
> also Peter Cullen is the lead



3 words for you


Paul Thomas Anderson


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2013)

Are we going to see the dinobots?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 2, 2013)

So, it now is official that there shall be a fourth film in this series, but why? What reason is there to continue this series? Was not the ending of the third film very conclusive, leaving little room for a fourth film without seeming contrived? Did not Michael Bay say that his third film would be his final _Transformers_ film? After the full-scale global invasion of Earth in the third film, what threat could possibly be greater and more dire?

However, since this film shall indeed be a reality, I do hope that it shall actually focus more strongly on the Transformers themselves, and less on the human characters. I understand that the human characters are present to provide a surrogate for the audience, but they should not overshadow the title characters of the series. And I also dearly hope that the product placement in the film is not as egregious as it has been in the past several films, as well. Was product placement ever so prominent in the original incarnations of this series?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, it now is official that there shall be a fourth film in this series, but why? What reason is there to continue this series? Was not the ending of the third film very conclusive, leaving little room for a fourth film without seeming contrived? Did not Michael Bay say that his third film would be his final _Transformers_ film? After the full-scale global invasion of Earth in the third film, what threat could possibly be greater and more dire?
> 
> However, since this film shall indeed be a reality, I do hope that it shall actually focus more strongly on the Transformers themselves, and less on the human characters. I understand that the human characters are present to provide a surrogate for the audience, but they should not overshadow the title characters of the series. And I also dearly hope that the product placement in the film is not as egregious as it has been in the past several films, as well. Was product placement ever so prominent in the original incarnations of this series?



The original series technically was product placement, when people say the g1 cartoon was a just a  big commercial to sell toys there not being mean it was the truth.

the way i hear it paramount worked out a deal with Bay he keeps directing the transformers movies and  they will fund any side project he wants, that's how we got pain and gain


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 3, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> The original series technically was product placement, when people say the g1 cartoon was a just a  big commercial to sell toys there not being mean it was the truth.
> 
> the way i hear it paramount worked out a deal with Bay he keeps directing the transformers movies and  they will fund any side project he wants, that's how we got pain and gain



So, in other words, the main reason that this film is being made is that the franchise is still profitable for the production studio, even if the story seemed to have reached an end in the third film?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, in other words, the main reason that this film is being made is that the franchise is still profitable for the production studio, even if the story seemed to have reached an end in the third film?



pretty much, you seemed surprised a summer blockbuster is being made to make more money


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 3, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> pretty much, you seemed surprised a summer blockbuster is being made to make more money



Yes, because the third film was an adequate (but not necessarily excellent) conclusion to the story, and I was hoping that the makers of this film would value artistic integrity over monetary profit, since so little people today seem to have that value.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2013)

'Dark of the Moon' was that hot trash. I lost hope for this when it didn't turn out to be a prequel.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 4, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 'Dark of the Moon' was that hot trash. I lost hope for this when it didn't turn out to be a prequel.



Why not have this film be a complete reboot of the continuity, rather than a continuation of a story that reached its end? The _X-Men_ film series has been continuing for too long without a proper reboot, since all five, soon to be six, films are set within the same continuity, which almost inevitably shall create plot holes and contradictions at certain points in the story, so I hope that this series can avoid that fate.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2013)

Plot holes and contradictions can be compensated for with a strong narrative. To an extent, of course.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 4, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why not have this film be a complete reboot of the continuity, rather than a continuation of a story that reached its end? .



Because there's no reason to throw away three movies worth of continuity. Theres no reason of justification to just tell the same story over again, when you can still build and go in new directions


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 5, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Because there's no reason to throw away three movies worth of continuity. Theres no reason of justification to just tell the same story over again, when you can still build and go in new directions



Yes, but the third film seemed to conclude the story sufficiently, in my mind, so what conflict could there possibly be after the global battle in that film?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, but the third film seemed to conclude the story sufficiently, in my mind, so what conflict could there possibly be after the global battle in that film?



megatron is only one of the decepticons leaders, there overlord, ratbat, Bludgeon, Scorponok ,Thunderwing, Nemesis prime and Jhiaxus. 

and that's just if the continue autobots vs decepticons, they could bring in Unicron, The Quntisons, Zarak, the rumors seem to indicate Human enemies becoming more prominent which is at once not new to transformers but some thing we don't see a whole lot of.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 5, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> megatron is only one of the decepticons leaders, there overlord, ratbat, Bludgeon, Scorponok ,Thunderwing, Nemesis prime and *Jhiaxus*.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkeC9WVVsQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 5, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> megatron is only one of the decepticons leaders, there overlord, ratbat, Bludgeon, Scorponok ,Thunderwing, Nemesis prime and Jhiaxus.
> 
> and that's just if the continue autobots vs decepticons, they could bring in Unicron, The Quntisons, Zarak, the rumors seem to indicate Human enemies becoming more prominent which is at once not new to transformers but some thing we don't see a whole lot of.



I am not nearly as familiar with this franchise as I am with Marvel and DC's characters, so many of those names are unfamiliar to me. However, I shall again ask: what plot could there be for a fourth film other than "save the world," again? What new challenge could the antagonist of the next film pose, that has not yet occurred within this film series?

Also, I believe that Sam Raimi could have made a fourth _Spiderman_ film, since Venom's role was terribly minor in his third film, and he also could have been a way for Carnage to appear, as well, plus, Dr. Connors never became the Lizard in that series, so there was still much unexplored potential in that series, yet it was never realized. How would rebooting this film series be any different from that?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not nearly as familiar with this franchise as I am with Marvel and DC's characters, so many of those names are unfamiliar to me. However, *I shall again ask: what plot could there be for a fourth film other than "save the world," again? What new challenge could the antagonist of the next film pose, that has not yet occurred within this film series?*



One of my favorite Arcs from the idw comics has  a group of decpeticons hiring them selves out to north korea as merc in exchange for them making them energon.

The autobots cant just barge in there because of political tension and have to act politically at first.

another great story is last stand  of the wreckers  where a bunch of c list autobots go on a suicide mission to a autobot prison that has been turned into a death camp

a plot with human villains taking a more active role that brings  the Autobots into conflict with the american military they fought against.

a good old fashioned Space adventure ala the MTMTE comic.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 5, 2013)

Awesome. More of those villains that only go "bwargg" or "vnnnnnnnnnn" or "grrrrrrrrrr".


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2013)

Wesley said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkeC9WVVsQ4[/YOUTUBE]





Jhiaxus


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2013)

Shark Skin said:


> Awesome. More of those villains that only go "bwargg" or "vnnnnnnnnnn" or "grrrrrrrrrr".



Only the fodder did that


----------



## Chimichangas (Jul 6, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Only the fodder did that



like shockwave


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 6, 2013)

Chimichangas said:


> like shockwave



Shockwaves Fodderization was the price paid for legitimately unexpected twist. 

Marvel sure likes Cribbing of Michele bay First  Avengers rips off the entire Climax of Dark of the moon

then Iron man Three cribs off of Sentinel prime's Villain switcheroo


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 3, 2013)

DINOBOTS CONFIRMED


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 3, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Marvel sure likes Cribbing of Michele bay First  Avengers rips off the entire Climax of Dark of the moon
> 
> then Iron man Three cribs off of Sentinel prime's Villain switcheroo


....2 months later Transformers 4 is announced as Age of Extinction.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 3, 2013)

Soooo, I heard the news. Dino-Bots eh... 

I didn't think it was possible but my amount of fucks given has actually dropped below Zero.

Michael Bay now actually owes me fucks.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 3, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, but the third film seemed to conclude the story sufficiently, in my mind, so what conflict could there possibly be after the global battle in that film?



Dr Who has been saving the universe week after week after week for half a century, don't see the problem in Autobots fighting wars now and then


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 3, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> ....2 months later Transformers 4 is announced as Age of Extinction.



Strictly speaking this movie has been in development longer soooo....coincidence probably


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 3, 2013)

No way that is a coincidence.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 3, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> No way that is a coincidence.



why because of a similar sub title.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 3, 2013)

Because the fact no one ever uses "Age of..." for anything, and now all of a sudden you have two movies with the title? Yeah right. 

It takes them about a month to decide on and finalize a title, maybe less. You know what was announced last month? Age of Ultron.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 4, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Because the fact no one ever uses "Age of..." for anything, and now all of a sudden you have two movies with the title? Yeah right.
> 
> It takes them about a month to decide on and finalize a title, maybe less. You know what was announced last month? Age of Ultron.



think you reading to much into it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 4, 2013)

Transformers: Age of Extinction

If only Bayformers would go extinct so someone better could reboot and do proper movies on this. Oh well, Megatron is dead, so they can't continue to ruin him, that's one plus atleast.

TF4 with more toilet humor, Decepticons running away from tanks, lots of explosions, big busted women, offensive stereotypes and more.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 4, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Transformers: Age of Extinction
> 
> If only Bayformers would go extinct so someone better could reboot and do proper movies on this. Oh well, Megatron is dead, so they can't continue to ruin him, that's one plus atleast.
> 
> TF4 with more toilet humor, Decepticons running away from tanks, lots of explosions, big busted women, offensive stereotypes and more.


More fans making bs Exaggerations, because there nostalgia gogels are on to tight.


Nothing makes me laugh more then people pretending bay invented Transformers acclimatizing to Earth ethnicities, Its like they never herd  of Jazz, Rattrap, Quickstrike, Iron hide or  even watched G1 ingeneral


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

Leaked weapons.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 15, 2013)

reminds me of the She-Ra sword I had as a kid.

(they were all out of He-Man)


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Leaked weapons.



The sword kinda looks like the Starsaber


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 27, 2013)

Do what you love and you'll never work a day in your life.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2013)

Fuck yeah! Explosions!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 27, 2013)

That is a look of pure joy, ill tell you what.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 28, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Do what you love and you'll never work a day in your life.



damn, look at that grin, bay really loves his explosions.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 28, 2013)

Damn, Shia Labeouf looks like Mark Wahlberg in this angle.

No but really, I haven't been following tranformers recently and had no idea Mark Wahlberg was gonna be in this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2013)

The Triads went after Michael Bay and co. again.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 25, 2013)

These asian peoples are getting wild.


----------



## Ninian (Oct 28, 2013)

wahlberg is going to be in it, might watch...











​


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2013)

I hope all the fighting scenes are in slow motion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## The Soldier (Jan 14, 2014)

wasn't too happy with part 3, would rather seem Cameron direct the fourth one


----------



## Tanduayxxx (Jan 14, 2014)

Sigh...  Another trash movie made by bay.. 

Transformers <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< pacific rim by mile


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 14, 2014)

then there was BattleShit erm I mean Battleship


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 14, 2014)

The Soldier said:


> wasn't too happy with part 3, would rather seem Cameron direct the fourth one



so you want nice visuals  with shitty action and the same substandard plot youd get any way?


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 14, 2014)

Cameron can direct a better movie than Bay


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Did you just imply Cameron directs action worse than Bay?


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 15, 2014)

um who are you talking to


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Did you just imply Cameron directs action worse than Bay?



"Imply"  I thoght i was clear.

yeah yeah i know terminator 2, but that was his peak, Titantic, Avatar, True lies? were all meh as far as action scenes.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 18, 2014)

Terminator 2 has some of the best action ever in it but he's not really been on point with action since then.

Michael Bay is pretty terrible though, Transformers 3 was unwatchable.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 18, 2014)

Delta Shell said:


> Terminator 2 has some of the best action ever in it but he's not really been on point with action since then.
> 
> Michael Bay is pretty terrible though, Transformers 3 was unwatchable.



2 wasn't all that great either


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2014)

Delta Shell said:


> Michael Bay is pretty terrible though, Transformers 3 was unwatchable.



based on what? i can tell why i don't like cameron and why i do like bay


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2014)

Transformers 3 was a mess story wise, but shakey cam aside, the man does direct good action scenes.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 19, 2014)

James Cameron will always be a better director than Bay


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Transformers 3 was a mess story wise, but shakey cam aside, the man does direct good action scenes.



The Shaky cam complaint is really only valid for the first one imo


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]zv6fVuvcHis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2014)

Godzilla will stomp on Grimlock's ass don't lie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Godzilla will stomp on Grimlock's ass don't lie.



Grimlock has Kicked the butt of things bigger then Godzilla


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2014)

he's like 20 metres tall here lol.

Godzilla is at the least around 8x his height.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2014)

It's not the Size it's how you use it


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 2, 2014)

2014's gonna a be a great year for action moobies.


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zv6fVuvcHis[/YOUTUBE]



I'm expecting nothing but the worst.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2014)

Dream said:


> I'm expecting nothing but the worst.



Keep your bad mood where it belongs bro,


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Movie's gonna suck

but Optimus on a dinosaur's pretty BA


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

That was random as fuck.

One if those " your argument's invalid; im riding a dinosaur " kind of random.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

I would have lol'd had I not been expecting it


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2014)

I was Expecting it and i still Marked out.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 3, 2014)

Thats fucking Grimlock not just some dinosaur


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 3, 2014)

Grimlock with a dragon(or wyvern?) head.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> Grimlock with a dragon(or wyvern?) head.



Looks Bad ass.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh yeah, Grimlock is almost the size of a gestalt.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 3, 2014)

Grimlock wouldn't let optimus prime ride him.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 3, 2014)

Acting looks shit. Bay always cast girls with the acting range of a potato.


----------



## kluang (Feb 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjrJO7WLD4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 3, 2014)

I saw the 2 headed dragon and it was reminding me of Megatron from Transformers RID


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2014)

Wuzzman said:


> Grimlock wouldn't let optimus prime ride him.



He let Wheelie ride him.


----------



## Tandaradei (Feb 3, 2014)

lol that trailer 

people shouting random words
cutting a car because why not
optimus on a dinosaur
flying things


I am actually looking forward to this movie. Also that t-rex is awesome, maybe he will be the first autobot that doesn't suck.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like something the retard kid in your class at school made. The one that would interrupt your games and be like NO I WANNA BE OPTIMUS AND HE'S RIDING GODZILLA (yes I know he's Grimlock) NO YOU CAN'T KILL ME OPTIMUS HAS UNLIMITED LIVES.

Fuck off annoying kid.

THat wall looks liek it's of asian descent, i'm sure there'll be a chinese/japanese stereotype near by ready to say GOJIIIIRRRAAAA because why not.

THen Tyrese will eat chicken and be like AYYY MAAAANNN and ride on top of a dinosaur in drag.

Fuck these movies so much.

If you didn't have that kid in your class he was you. Fuck you annoying kid.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2014)

Delta Shell said:


> Looks like something the retard kid in your class at school made. The one that would interrupt your games and be like NO I WANNA BE OPTIMUS AND HE'S RIDING GODZILLA (yes I know he's Grimlock) NO YOU CAN'T KILL ME OPTIMUS HAS UNLIMITED LIVES.
> 
> Fuck off annoying kid.
> 
> ...



1. The movie was shot in China.

2. Tyrese Never once acted like that in all 3 movies he was in.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _I must have them all_


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 20, 2014)

wtf Strafe should be Swoop


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 20, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Spoiler*: _I must have them all_



Waiting for the Inevitable G1 Repaint


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 21, 2014)

Since we saw how big Grimlock is. Can you imagine all 5 of them fully transformed? Grimlock transformed is already nearly the size of Movie Devastator. Can you imagine what the Decepticons have to combat those five?

GET HYPED SON!



The Soldier said:


> wtf Strafe should be Swoop



Shoulda, coulda, woulda. Who cares? The names don't matter. What matters is the best and most amazing Transformer sub-team are finally on the silver screen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> GET HYPED SON!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda, coulda, woulda. Who cares? The names don't matter. What matters is the best and most amazing Transformer sub-team are finally on the silver screen.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a feeling Baysplosin fucked it up again


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2014)

The Soldier said:


> I have a feeling Baysplosin fucked it up again



they Dinobots as is are perfectly suited for the movies, They aren't particularly deep except for some versions of Grimlock. they arrive they snarl they wreck shit they leave.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 21, 2014)

This is awesome. Look how massive they are. The best thing about the G1 cartoon for the Dinobots is that they originally towered over the rest of the Autobots and were the strongest individual Autobots outside of Omega Supreme.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 24, 2014)

If there were possibly a way to have below zero expectations for this movie, that's where I'd be right now. 

But hey, maybe I'll enjoy it as a result.


----------



## Breadman (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh boy, another unwanted transformer movie, way to go guys.....

*notices Grimlock in it*

MY LIFE IS COMPLETE.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Mar 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubGpDoyJvmI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2014)

Optimus gonna break Grimlock like a bronco


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2014)

The trailer contained the two greatest Transformers fighting. 

Yes.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 4, 2014)

Down goes Grimlock ! Down goes Grimlock ! Down goes Grimlock !


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 4, 2014)

where are the haters now


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2014)

Trailer was shit.  Another disaster in the making.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> where are the haters now





Dream said:


> Trailer was shit.  Another disaster in the making.



The bus must of been running late


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 5, 2014)

Liked the Grimlock vs. Optimus scene. But trailer didn't really grab me lol. 

dat Katara and Li BingBing tho. 
This Transformers will probably have the best looking women.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice trailer. 

Some of the new posters:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 5, 2014)

hopefully this one will be better


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 5, 2014)

It no longer has past-his-prime Shia Le Boof, so it should be better than the last two.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2014)

I feel like this one could be as good as the first Transformers movie. That would be nice.


----------



## Slice (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks about the same as 1-3 but with a better leading actor.
I probably wont like it. Bu i'll still see it. Because mechanical dinosaurs.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 5, 2014)

Chrysanthemum said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubGpDoyJvmI[/YOUTUBE]



Looks better than expected.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2014)

So this take place some time after the 3rd?

Glad Giant robots known for destroying cities are now common knowledge.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 5, 2014)

Chrysanthemum said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubGpDoyJvmI[/YOUTUBE]



Needs more Will Smith.

.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I feel like this one could be as good as the first Transformers movie. That would be nice.



Considering Dark of the moon was the best id rather it be as good as that one.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Considering Dark of the moon was the best id rather it be as good as that one.



I like the first best but maybe we can agree it at least has to be better than 2?


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 5, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> *Considering Dark of the moon was the best* id rather it be as good as that one.



This is not even funny even if you are trolling.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 5, 2014)

dark of the moon wasn't that good but it was an improvement over revenge of the fallen


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Considering Dark of the moon was the best id rather it be as good as that one.



DotM had better action scenes but the first one had more heart. Nothing beats seeing the first time Optimus transformed.

In fact RotF and DotM should be renamed "Optimus makes everyone his bitch".


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm a huge Transformers fan and I can honestly say I'm excited to know they're continuing the franchise. I'm also excited they're introducing the Dinobots.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 5, 2014)

funny how after Dark of the Moon Bay was calling it quits cause he upsetted soo many Transformer fans


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 6, 2014)

The main TF fans he upset are the idiotic GEEWUNNERS and I couldn't give a stuff about them.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 6, 2014)

dude don't bash the G1 fans


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 6, 2014)

Primus backhanded Grimlock like a boss


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> DotM had better action scenes but the first one had more heart. Nothing beats seeing the first time Optimus transformed.
> 
> In fact RotF and DotM should be renamed "Optimus makes everyone his bitch".



I would agree the first one had more "heart"

But DOTM had a better plot, Sentinel Prime was a Great villain, and Optimus's Character Development came to a Head in a big way.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 8, 2014)

Marky mark's biceps look better than Grimlock.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol DOTM was terrible. I think each movie was successively worse.

Actually no, second one had sluticon prime in it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2014)

Delta Shell said:


> Lol DOTM was terrible. I think each movie was successively worse.
> 
> Actually no, second one had sluticon prime in it.



Give a Legitimate reason why DOTM was terrible/worse then The first.

Show your work.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 8, 2014)

Because it was shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2014)

Delta Shell said:


> Because it was shit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## The Soldier (Mar 13, 2014)

chocked full of BaySplosions


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Poster_


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Apr 1, 2014)

New picture featuring Optimus Prime and Bumblebee.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Promo art_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Continued_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 11, 2014)

> *Michael Bay Confirms Plans For New TRANSFORMERS Trilogy; Epic New Grimlock Still Released*
> 
> _"It’s kind of like a new Transformers,"_ Michael Bay told Entertainment Weekly in a recent interview. _"We had three, the first trilogy, and this is going to be the next one."_ When asked to clarify whether or not he was referring to the next trilogy or simply the next movie, the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles producer revealed: _"Yeah, it’s the first of a new trilogy. I’m not necessarily sure that I’m doing [the others], but that’s what it’s meant for."_
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2014)

I noticed Grimlock also doesn't seem affiliated in either side, at the moment anyway.

Some of these designs are really cool though


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh shit Galvatron. :WOW

Hound should becalled bulkhead though


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2014)

Wait no cliff jumper ?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 16, 2014)

God damn this is awesome, probably the most awesome iteration of the Dinobots yet.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 17, 2014)

dino bots  look alright, but the transformers look is a little tired, they should have considered a redesign.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I noticed Grimlock also doesn't seem affiliated in either side, at the moment anyway.
> 
> Some of these designs are really cool though



I saw the toy and it has the autobot insignia


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 17, 2014)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> dino bots  look alright, but the transformers look is a little tired, they should have considered a redesign.



They did redesign, there face are allot more human looking now, Creepily so.....


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 18, 2014)

I noticed that too and it does look creepy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2014)

Why does Bumblebee and Stinger share the same design? Does BB switch sides?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 18, 2014)

I like the idea of a bounty hunter Transformer. Should be interesting.

As awful as the last two films were, I'll be seeing this in IMAX opening night just to see how the footage looks that was captured by the IMAX 8K digital cameras.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 18, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Why does Bumblebee and Stinger share the same design? Does BB switch sides?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Stinger is a Man Maid Transformer, that will some how join the Con's Same as Galvatron.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (May 8, 2014)

Autobot Voice Cast Revealed


> PETER CULLEN AND FRANK WELKER RETURN TO THE FRANCHISE
> 
> HOLLYWOOD, CA (May 8, 2014) ? Director Michael Bay has tapped John Goodman and Ken Watanabe to voice two all new Autobots in his highly anticipated film ?TRANSFORMERS: AGE OF EXTINCTION,? the fourth film in the global blockbuster franchise from Paramount Pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2014)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Autobot Voice Cast Revealed



Looks Goodman 


also we are getting 7 Dinobots


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2014)

Positive reaction to the trailer at the Neighbors premier. The trailer for the third transformers was met with silence or grunts. This was was presented with "Hell yeahs" and "That looks cool" and even my girl, who disliked the last two, said "Wow, this one actually looks good" haha. I think it does too. I liked 3 though so meh.


----------



## The Soldier (May 10, 2014)

so who is going to voice lock down


----------



## Zen-aku (May 11, 2014)

Mark Ryan is Lockdown

John Goodman is Hound

Ken Wanatabe IS Drift

Frank Welker is Galvatron

Reno Wilson is Brains


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6hNxd3RtYrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2014)

I kinda miss the forearm blades Optimus had before.


----------



## blakstealth (May 14, 2014)

I'll miss Linkin Park.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _International poster_ 








The text says "Stick together or face extinction".


----------



## Zen-aku (May 15, 2014)

New full Trailer 

[YOUTUBE]CKD5SNYUpUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (May 15, 2014)

Rofl Optimus still OP I see


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 15, 2014)

Optimus still the boss


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2014)

Why is he still riding Grimlock??


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2014)

BECAUSE it looks cool. 

Yeah, looks like a fun blockbuster.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2014)

I thought with the new cast and time skip, Transformers would have a different feel, but nope, it's as if Shia never left, looks to be the same ol' formula.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 15, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I thought with the new cast and time skip, Transformers would have a different feel, but nope, it's as if Shia never left, looks to be the same ol' formula.



Humanity hunting down The Autobots, is quite the game changer actually.

No more military helping take down cons and the like.

Optimus is pretty fuck humanity from the looks of it.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2014)

Vault said:


> Rofl Optimus still OP I see



People think OP stands for Over Powered.

But it really stands for Optimus Prime.

The OG OP.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2014)

Fuck Optimus.  I'm tired of everyone jobbing to that motherfucking asshole!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Optimus.  I'm tired of everyone jobbing to that motherfucking asshole!



It's Not Jobbing he's just that good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 15, 2014)

When Prime is your last name you know you get all the bitches


----------



## Narutossss (May 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Optimus.  I'm tired of everyone jobbing to that motherfucking asshole!



u mad?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2014)

Where the hell is Rhodimus Prime? Im sick of Optimus hes so corny.


----------



## Nightblade (May 16, 2014)

Optimus must be glad that the MC isn't a whiny beta ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

And that trailer is fucking cool.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 16, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> Optimus must be glad that the MC isn't a whiny* beta ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).*
> 
> .



Sam Witwikiy

Openly insulted jocks
Sweet talked him self into an A
Told megatron to Shove it
Mocked  Goverment Agents, and demanded his car back
Fucked Megan Fox
Ran though the Desert with a broken hand, dodging explosions all to resurrect Optimuss prime
Fucked Rosie Huntington
Talked shit to a high ranking government official.
Took the initiative to investigate a 60 year old conspiracy.
Snuck into a occupied city to rescue his bitch
Killed Mother Fucking Star Scream
Killed The Co conspirator.

Sam Was allot of things a beta is not one of them


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2014)

Some of those are a stretch, Huey .

How you gonna blame Sam for giant robots doing battle in cities?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Some of those are a stretch, Huey .
> 
> How you gonna blame Sam for giant robots doing battle in cities?



If he didn't embarass Agent Simmons, and checked the other agents properly. The other guy wouldn't have called for backup and the autobots would have gotten the glasses and the cube. They would have been gone and Megatron would have stayed frozen.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 16, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> If he didn't embarass Agent Simmons, and checked the other agents properly. The other guy wouldn't have called for backup and the autobots would have gotten the glasses and the cube. They would have been gone and Megatron would have stayed frozen.



with out  Sam's Presence the Autobots would have been forced to fight there way into the base.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> with out  Sam's Presence the Autobots would have been forced to fight there way into the base.



They could have copied themselves into military vehicles and infiltrate  the base.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 16, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> They could have copied themselves into military vehicles and infiltrate  the base.



Yeah a friggin truck driving down the corridor wouldn't of stuck out at all


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Yeah a friggin truck driving down the corridor wouldn't of stuck out at all



Nope, you don't know how top secret military bases operates do you ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2014)

Doom is trollin


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 16, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Where the hell is Rhodimus Prime? Im sick of Optimus hes so corny.



i agree, just do the goddamm animated movie as a live action already


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Why is he still riding Grimlock??



Because it's the greatest thing in any Optimus Primes' history?


----------



## Nightblade (May 17, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Sam Witwikiy
> 
> Openly insulted jocks
> Sweet talked him self into an A
> ...


I honestly forgot those. 
I take it back then.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2014)

Grimlock looks like a fodder decepticon 

He should transform into irl t-rex dinosaur complete with scales. Not that atrocious looking heap of junk


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2014)

Did you not see how he chucked that decepticon like a ragdoll in this gif? and he spits fire?!

He's plenty badass


----------



## Bluebeard (May 18, 2014)

Lockdown looks like a fucking boss.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Did you not see how he chucked that decepticon like a ragdoll in this gif? and he spits fire?!
> 
> He's plenty badass



Exactly. Among the current fandom and pretty much everyone in general that has some passing familiarity with the Dinobots will know that their schtick is they kick so much arse two four seven. 

The whole reason they were picked is because they mesh perfectly with Bay's decision of "awesome shit getting blown up". I mean come on, a giant robotic t-rex? That's a gold mine for "Holy shit that's off the tits" scenes. 

Grimlock and the rest of the Dinobots will kick arse. I guarantee it. There's a lot more riding on them than the Wreckers/Devastator/Shockwave did in their respective movies.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2014)

Grimlock still looks like a fodder decepticon to me :sigh


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2014)

How can you expect Optimus to ride Grimlock when Grimlock looks like a skinny Godzilla and all those spikes sticking out of his back. Do you guys want Grimlock to tear Optimus a new ass hole?


Grimlock looks uninspired like they just rushed him and created a junk yard trex 

Why cant he look a bit more like the autobots? Grimlock that i watched on tv many years a go doesnt even look like that Bay Grimlock.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> How can you expect Optimus to ride Grimlock when Grimlock looks like a skinny Godzilla and all those spikes sticking out of his back. Do you guys want Grimlock to tear Optimus a new ass hole?
> 
> 
> Grimlock looks uninspired like they just rushed him and created a junk yard trex
> ...



Grimlock Looked like a inaccurate Cartoon dinosaur.


Like your complaining that a robot trex looks like a robot trex :gigio


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 20, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> How can you expect Optimus to ride Grimlock when Grimlock looks like a skinny Godzilla and all those spikes sticking out of his back. Do you guys want Grimlock to tear Optimus a new ass hole?
> 
> 
> Grimlock looks uninspired like they just rushed him and created a junk yard trex
> ...



Yeah because all the movie Transformers look like the original counterparts. You're just bitching for the sake of bitching now because your reasoning is as old as the first movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2014)

Waah, Grimlock doesn't look how I want him to look.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2014)

Early review from here: 


*Spoiler*: _full review_ 






> Note: As this was a rough cut, some things were missing and the special effects weren't fully done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







tl:dr


> I really didn't think it was all that good. Not as good as the first. About as entertaining as the 2nd or 3rd film, but it doesn't hold its ground as anything spectacular. Nothing new... But they are definitely opening the door to a new trilogy.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 20, 2014)

Paramount already confirmed a Transformers 5 among other sequels, so yeah.

and if the comments are any indication, I'm gonna take that review with a fine-ass grain of NaCl.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 20, 2014)

It currently seems to be unlikely that Unicron shall be the main antagonist of this film, but is there any chance of him appearing in a later film? I still very much wish to see him appear, and I am certain that he would be very awesome with the great special effects that modern films now have available.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 22, 2014)

With all the focus on the Transfomers' creators, I'm guessing Bay is going to build the Quintessons up as the next big bad guys.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 22, 2014)

how about the next movie not being directed by Bay


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 25, 2014)

Saw the movie because it was released Down Under before it was released for MURICA.

Non-spoiler points

- Most shameless product placement of them all
- Lockdown is a fucking G. The Fallen, Megatron, Shockwave are peasants before him.
- Definitely opened the door for a new trilogy more cleanly, unlike the first three.
- All the autobots receive plenty of characterization, at least way more than the original movies. 
- Lockdown is a fucking G
- Seriously, the product placement is even worse than any of the other movies. 
- The humans aren't entirely useless
- If Lockdown had a cock, I would gladly contract cosmic rust sucking it. 



The Soldier said:


> how about the next movie not being directed by Bay



Want a fucking medal for that original fucking comment? You're like 7 years too late bud.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2014)

Riding a revived T-Rex downtown to enter a final battle between daunting enemies just so he can help a plucky but hopelessly outnumbered force


Harry Dresden did it first.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 25, 2014)

Ban, were you trying to be funny with that comment? You're normally one of the wittier guys here but that comment was bordering on inane. 

Come on man.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 25, 2014)

I keep hearing Lockdown is the best part of the movie. Fuck yeah. 

My favorite Decepticon from Animated.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 25, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> I keep hearing Lockdown is the best part of the movie. Fuck yeah.
> 
> My favorite Decepticon from Animated.



He's so fucking awesome. 


*Spoiler*: _DON'T READ, IMPORTANT SCENE IN MOVIE_ 




Even though he brutally kills Ratchet, I can't help but like him because all the named Transformers actually receive a fair bit of dialogue, other than the Dinobots. He's just awesome all the time and proves that he's a threat.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 25, 2014)

I shall be seeing this movie on Saturday, and I am most excited to see the Dinobots, who I am certain shall be awesome with the graphics that this film shall have.

What explanation shall be given for their appearance, I wonder? Have they only recently arrived on Earth, or have they been here for the entire time, and, if that is the case, why have they never appeared before now?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 25, 2014)

Watch the movie and you'll find out.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]A7CcNY5w4MU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 26, 2014)

How is there a review of this film, already, Tari? Was it released in another country before being released in the United States (as tomorrow is its official US premiere)?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is there a review of this film, already, Tari? Was it released in another country before being released in the United States (as tomorrow is its official US premiere)?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is there a review of this film, already, Tari? Was it released in another country before being released in the United States (as tomorrow is its official US premiere)?



It was released in Australia first suckah

The US ain't the centre of the WORLD


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ban, were you trying to be funny with that comment? You're normally one of the wittier guys here but that comment was bordering on inane.
> 
> Come on man.



Oh laser, the way you tell me to go fuck myself just makes my vagina tingle


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It was released in Australia first suckah
> 
> The US ain't the centre of the WORLD



Again, an American movie premieres in another country before in its home nation? Why do filmmakers keep doing that? And do any foreign films ever premiere in the United States before doing so in their own nations?

I cannot compute.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2014)

According to Rotten Tomatoes, Transformers 4 has the lowest rating of all the Transformers film, with only 16% positive reviews.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2014)

I doubt it's worse than Revenge of the Fallen.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2014)

It's definitely not worse than Revenge or Dark. The movie addresses a lot of issues that the original three hard to varying degrees.

The humans are not entirely useless. The dynamic is still a bit forced and time-wasting but I personally didn't hate it. Heck I even liked it but it's entirely subjective, I can understand others not liking it. I didn't mind Sam but I still recognise that he was a pretty idiotic character.

No military taking out Transformers like nothing. Pretty much it's pure TF vs TF only.

The Transformers have comparable amounts of dialogue to the human cast. They are all clearly unique and receive solid amounts of characterisations. 

No crude toilet humour.

No gregarious male fan-service. It even gets lamp-shaded at the beginning.

While I loved it and will watch it again, I can objectively see the things that brings the movie down. As mentioned before, the product placement puts the original three to shame, it's worse (better?) than all three previous movies combined. 

Lots of utterly superfluous scenes that waste the running time. Could easily cut out 30 minutes and it would flow much better.

Also Lockdown is a fucking G. And Big G is a fucking G.



Bluebeard said:


> Again, an American movie premieres in another country before in its home nation? Why do filmmakers keep doing that? And do any foreign films ever premiere in the United States before doing so in their own nations?
> 
> I cannot compute.



It's been like that with all the Transformers movies. I still remember watching the first one and coming here to gloat. Not to mention that Bay is really trying to cater to the emerging Chinese movie market as there are large parts of the movie in China with chinese product placement. I expect future movies to focus more outside of MURICA


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2014)

> No military taking out Transformers like nothing. Pretty much it's pure TF vs TF only.




Well, that's something....


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 26, 2014)

How long are the dinobots in and when do they come in? Last 45 minutes?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2014)

I doubt the critics from Rottentomatoes saw the movie, it looks like stencil in responses with idiotic reasons just to hate.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2014)

transformers is not citizen kane tho let's be serious


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2014)

The Transformers franchise doesn't lie about what it is though. It's a movie about giant robots fighting each other made for 13-year old boys. It's not trying to win Oscars.

So we should judge it for what it is. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2014)

If you guys weren't aware, Ken Watanbe and John Goodman voice two of the Autobots, Drift and Hound (you'll know which is which).

John Goodman has one of the best scenes in the last major battle.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 26, 2014)

> No crude toilet humour.



Good to hear. That's what I hate most about T2. And the naked butt of John Turturro that still appears in my nightmares sometimes.

Still not going to watch though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

Gonna be honnest, I actually like Mikey Whalberg


He's just the best amount of dick combined with obliviously homoerotic that I've seen


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> The Transformers franchise doesn't lie about what it is though. It's a movie about giant robots fighting each other made for 13-year old boys. It's not trying to win Oscars.
> 
> So we should judge it for what it is. That's all I'm saying.


That logic makes no sense. A good filmmaker could make a great film with that exact same premise. The films are bad because Michael Bay is bad, not because the premise/concept/property is bad.

Imagine if Michael Bay had made Godzilla or Pacific Rim or even a Batman film.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The US ain't the centre of the WORLD



Yes, I know that, but, since this film is an American film, it would only make sense for it to be released in the United States, first. Would you expect an Australian film to be released in the United States before it was released in Australia?



Bluebeard said:


> Again, an American movie premieres in another country before in its home nation? Why do filmmakers keep doing that? And do any foreign films ever premiere in the United States before doing so in their own nations?



Please do not mock me; I have my own unique manner of speech, and I feel that it should be treated with respect. I do not mock anyone else here for their manners of speech, so I expect to receive that same level of courtesy in return.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2014)

Transformers is a big blockbuster filmed partially in China for a big chunk of the film. With Japanese & Chinese actors.

Big Blockbusters are not really 'American' films. They are international films made for a worldwide audience. And they get more money and publicity  by being released elsewhere first. It makes perfect sense to release big blockbusters outside of the USA.

A country like Australia, that doesn't really have a big film business anyway by the way, would released their films locally first because they would be smaller and not international blockbusters.

Also most money is starting to being made in China specifically and globally. Hollywood cares more about everywhere else over the USA believe it or not.

Blockbusters and independent films are marketed and handled entirely different. 

Also some films usually screen early for critics.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2014)

before you know it, films will be starring chinese actors exclusively, shot in china, voiced in chinese with english subtitles, based on Chinese stolen properties  and the US be the convenient villain


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7Rfup0XKx7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that explanation makes much sense; thank you very much for it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

ugh, there he goes again, bullying people


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 28, 2014)

Mmmm So fucking good 

The Autobts were all unique and fleshed out.

while no Fight scene stands out like ROTF or DOTM the action was still great.

and the Dinobots.....they don't come till the end but they were worth it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Imagine if Michael Bay had made Godzilla or Pacific Rim.



Well neither of these movies were very good so what is your point?

If anything Bay would have spiced them up to make them a bit more exciting.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Well neither of these movies were very good so what is your point?
> 
> If anything Bay would have spiced them up to make them a bit more exciting.



AMEN!

Preach, Brother Cyphon, Preach!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 28, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Well neither of these movies were very good so what is your point?
> 
> If anything Bay would have spiced them up to make them a bit more exciting.



I will find you and slap you


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2014)

Solid transformers movie. Went in to watch robots fuck each other up and was happy. Bumblebee had the best line of the movie. 

"What the fuck? Oh Hell no"


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2014)

Well, of course this is getting the shittiest of ratings, eventually all the momentum of the other movies was going to catch up with the franchise


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Solid transformers movie. Went in to watch robots fuck each other up and was happy. Bumblebee had the best line of the movie.
> 
> "What the fuck? Oh Hell no"



Bumblebee talks?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 28, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> ugh, there he goes again, bullying people



Are you referring to me with that post? If you are, I have already asked you to stop saying that: I am an anti-bully, I oppose the practice in all forms, so I do not engage in it myself.

As for this thread, I shall be seeing the film, tonight, so I shall post my own thoughts about and review of it when I return from seeing it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2014)

Not sure if joking, or if I should run before it transforms ?_?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Imagine if Michael Bay had made Godzilla or Pacific Rim or even a Batman film.



There would be an explosion every time Godzilla made a single step.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2014)

"We still have one option left"

"Activate, Sword"

*fist explodes*


----------



## Gabe (Jun 28, 2014)

Saw it today not bad of a movie. I enjoyed it


----------



## TGM (Jun 28, 2014)

Color me surprised, but this is easily the best one yet, and by a stupidly large margin at that. Frankly, this is the Transformers movie that fans have been clamoring for from the get-go, it just took Michael Bay four tries to finally get it right. My full review:


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 28, 2014)

Actual character development from 3 characters in a bayformers movie...wow!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 29, 2014)

Smh. Robocop and Transformers are all made in China. Murrica dick riding China for economic reasons. 

On a more serious note, the movie wasnt that bad but i wish they reduce gags and other unnecessary dragging scenes in the sequel. 

Dinobots also were also a disappointment.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 29, 2014)

I knew they would be spoiled rotten in the trailers, I mean nothing was more awesome than prime riding grimmy, only thing that would have been would be grimlock combining with optimus like jetfire did in rotf


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 29, 2014)

I just returned from seeing this film, and it certainly was enjoyable, albeit filled with great amounts of action and fighting, but I was expecting that, so it was hardly a detriment.

The film was slightly too long for my liking, but its positive traits outweighed its negative traits, for me. One of my favorite aspects of the films was that having only five Autobots allowed for each of them to be a well-developed character, in contrast to the second and third films, which each contained so many Cybertronians that almost none of them had any significant development, other than Optimus Prime, Bumblebee, and Megatron.

So, the Witwickys are no longer a major presence in this film series, but the new human characters were not terrible, for me, since they did not dominate the film, as have the human characters in the previous films. I disliked Cade's stereotypical "overprotective father" attitude, but I am glad that he abandoned it as the film progressed. I did not like how the government officials turned against the Autobots, after the assistance that the Autobots gave them against the Decepticons; that was such a horribly treacherous thing for them to do. Lucas's death was also a terrible tragedy, but I suppose that it helped to establish a serious tone for the film, and provide the heroes with a source of despair and determination.

Of great note was Optimus' very different personality; here, he was darker, more serious, and less idealistic and reluctant to harm the humans than he was in the previous films.

One of the most interesting aspects of the film was how the humans discovered the secret of the Cybertronian's ability to transform, and decided to replicate for their own uses; that could add an interesting new element to this film series.

Megatron returning as Galvatron was easily predictable, but still very enjoyable, and the other main antagonist, Lockdown, was also a very awesome character, especially with his hints about the creators of the Cybertronians. Hopefully, that mystery shall be explored further in later films.

I was excited about the Dinobots appearing in this film, but they appeared only in the last half-hour of the film, so I felt that their presence was something of a _deus ex machina,_ but at least they were very awesome for the time that they did have in the film.

Overall, I felt that this movie was better than the previous two films, since the story seemed to be more coherent and did not jump around as much as did the previous films (although it still did feel somewhat rushed and jumbled at some points), and I definitely believe that it is starting a new story in the film franchise.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 29, 2014)

I actually liked Cade as a lead, I don't mind the overprotective daddy stereotype especially since I like & enjoy that trope, I like how he respected this elder person and took his side rather than the young brat bullying him, I found Tessa to be an ungrateful brat at times, but she at least had a moment with her pop which was sweet.

I liked how Cade and Shane played off each other, that was entertaining, my fave being when green trench coat gives them the controls to the air speeder, and when they crash into a beer truck

Asian karate chick I didn't care to watch instead I kept looking at my phone for the time, groaning and rubbing my head trying to stay awake.

Galvatron was a tease, lockdown was the real villain

Favorite action scene would be optimus vs grimlock.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 29, 2014)

Michael Bay cannot be hated, just look at him lol He enjoys what he does best, straight up badass


----------



## U mad bro (Jun 29, 2014)

I always chuckle when I look at the negative  reviews on this. What exactly are people expecting from it? Considering transformers in general is basically a 24/7 megazord fights. So the chances are the plot will never be that strong.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2014)

I always chuckle when people dismiss negative reviews on this. What exactly are people expecting from critics?  Considering transformers in general is basically a 24/7 megazord fights. So the chances are the rating will never be that strong.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 29, 2014)

I am just looking back to the first one. Critics weren't very favorable while fans were and the first one was good. Critics are smashing this one but fans seem to enjoy it well enough. So it is likely at least decent. If not good.


----------



## U mad bro (Jun 29, 2014)

Movies depends on the person watching. I thought it was good. It delivers what it promises robots fucking each other up with lots of explosions.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2014)

The booty warrior rapist also delivers on his promises, I'm still not gonna rate fondly the experience


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't condone to people jizzing in my face, just because the sperg has taken the shape of fire, let alone pay for the privilege.


If you do though, more power to you


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2014)

Racking in the the cash as expected, The Bay Train Cannot be stopped


----------



## Detective (Jun 29, 2014)

This film was too long, and I only truly enjoyed the Optimus being OP and Bumblebee being Bumblebee shenanigans.

Even though this was more robot focused than the other films, the human element continued to be cliche as fuck and forced.

Of all the films so far in the series, this was the most random as hell.

Though I did lol at the 

*Final Rating:* Clusterfuck/10


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 29, 2014)

If this wasn't so goddamned long I would have gone see it. If you're making a 3 hour movie you better be a goddamned masterpiece with real shit in it. Not popcorn giant robot fighting movies.


----------



## Detective (Jun 29, 2014)

Transformers is like the only series where it goes:

1 > 2 > 3 > 4


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> Transformers is like the only series where it goes:
> 
> 1 > 2 > 3 > 4



Implying DOTM Isn't the best out of the orginal trilogy let alone worse then ROTF


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 30, 2014)

How is it that the humans were able to unlock the "DNA" of the Transformers, when the Transformers themselves apparently have not? Their technology is very advanced, but they never wondered about their own bodies, and sought to delve into the secrets of their powers?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree with the clusterfuck/10.

Why all the extended shots of 17 year old girls ass, Bay?

And on that note, why are you taking time to explain Texas statutory rape laws in a family movie?

When did Stanley Tucci get hit on the head and became comedic relief during during this movie?

And I could name at least 30 other things that make no sense in this movie but I won't cause it doesn't deserve the time given to it. Fuck this movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is it that the humans were able to unlock the "DNA" of the Transformers, when the Transformers themselves apparently have not? Their technology is very advanced, but they never wondered about their own bodies, and sought to delve into the secrets of their powers?



6 million years of of genocidal civil war tends to hold up technologic advances.

And remember it was the cube that give transformers life, with out ti there just soulesss automatons sans galvatron


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 30, 2014)

Good lord, the critics are eating this thing alive. 

As they should. This repetitive mesh of cinematic drivel is one of the worse series to disgrace film in recent time. Which is saying a lot considering what has been released.


tari101190 said:


> That logic makes no sense. A good filmmaker could make a great film with that exact same premise. The films are bad because Michael Bay is bad, not because the premise/concept/property is bad.


Exactly this. You can make a fun film that doesn't focus on story still be good. The problem is, Bay can't seem to do this.

Bad actors, annoying characters, terrible dialogue, elementary humor worthy of an Adam Sandler movie. Even a lot of the action scenes are confusing and difficult to make out.

Which is why the series is known to be so bad...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2014)

OMLPP's rage only makes me stronger


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 30, 2014)

Who goes to watch a Transformers for the story? People should know by now what the previous fiilms were like...Bay is good at action, he's shit at everything else. So many complaining while this movie's already reached $300 million in box office, not that that defines quality of course but Bay is laughing all the way to the bank because everyone still manages to watch it even though they call his films shit. Lol the guy has all of you moaners wrapped around his finger.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2014)

Well, Transformers still scored the biggest opening weekend of the year. By the end of it's run, The franchise will stack more than  3 billion dollars all together. That's alot of cheese for only 4 movies.


EDIT: Poc beat me to it


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 30, 2014)

Even if it did have a good war story (even though those types of stories bore me to tears) it would still be a toy commercial first


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a soft spot for Michael Bay.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 30, 2014)

Was anyone here disturbed by the fact that the federal agents were willing to kill Tessa, simply to make Cade reveal Optimus' location? The fact that they believed that they could do whatever they wanted, without warrant or justification, was very disturbing, to me, especially since they were American agents, and I, as an American, do not like the idea of my own government employing people who would employ such tactics.

To further discuss that subject, I also disliked how the CIA regarded all Cybertronians as enemies, including the Autobots, when the previous films made it very clear that the Decepticons would have attacked Earth, even if the Autobots had not been present. Why did the humans not continue to recognize the Autobots as allies, after the Autobots defended Earth on three separate occasions?

Did anyone here think that the internal architecure of Lockdown's ship almost resembled the artwork of H.R. Giger, the artist who provided the artwork for the _Alien_ franchise? He died recently, and I would like to believe that this film was paying a tribute to him with the design of the ship.



Banhammer said:


> OMLPP's rage only makes me stronger



Should I refer to you as "Darth Banhammer" now?


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2014)

_"my face is my warrant"_


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> As they should. This repetitive mesh of cinematic drivel is one of the worse series to disgrace film in recent time. Which is saying a lot considering what has been released.
> Exactly this. You can make a fun film that doesn't focus on story still be good. The problem is, Bay can't seem to do this.
> 
> Bad actors, annoying characters, terrible dialogue, elementary humor worthy of an Adam Sandler movie. Even a lot of the action scenes are confusing and difficult to make out.
> ...



All this is  subjective as hell even  the "Reputation" is  debatable because thats Just the vocal minority.

Even The Critics words are subjective, because its no secret they have it out for bay (deserved or not).


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Was anyone here disturbed by the fact that the federal agents were willing to kill Tessa, simply to make Cade reveal Optimus' location? The fact that they believed that they could do whatever they wanted, without warrant or justification, was very disturbing, to me, especially since they were American agents, and I, as an American, do not like the idea of my own government employing people who would employ such tactics.


 Interestingly this is all plays into a very real modern concern over goverment policies



> To further discuss that subject, I also disliked how the CIA regarded all Cybertronians as enemies, including the Autobots, when the previous films made it very clear that the Decepticons would have attacked Earth, even if the Autobots had not been present. Why did the humans not continue to recognize the Autobots as allies, after the Autobots defended Earth on three separate occasions?


 The rest of the government thought the Autobots were given sancutaury and thought Attinger and company were hunting decepticons.

Savoy said he had no sympathy for Ratchet  cause he lost a sister, which shows that that there was some good old fashioned racism at work with their handling of there one time allies



> Did anyone here think that the internal architecure of Lockdown's ship almost resembled the artwork of H.R. Giger, the artist who provided the artwork for the _Alien_ franchise? He died recently, and I would like to believe that this film was paying a tribute to him with the design of the ship.


 My mind went to Alien Vs Predator, but i can see that giger influence as well


Did you notice the subtle touches on the parallels between Optimus and Cade? There were obvious ones but  i loved the little things like how Optimus slammed his fist to the ground in anger when finding out about ratchet, and Then When Tess was Kidnapped Cade did the same thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2014)

> Interestingly this is all plays into a very real modern concern over goverment policies


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 30, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Was anyone here disturbed by the fact that the federal agents were willing to kill Tessa, simply to make Cade reveal Optimus' location? The fact that they believed that they could do whatever they wanted, without warrant or justification, was very disturbing, to me, especially since they were American agents, and I, as an American, do not like the idea of my own government employing people who would employ such tactics.
> 
> To further discuss that subject, I also disliked how the CIA regarded all Cybertronians as enemies, including the Autobots, when the previous films made it very clear that the Decepticons would have attacked Earth, even if the Autobots had not been present. Why did the humans not continue to recognize the Autobots as allies, after the Autobots defended Earth on three separate occasions?
> 
> ...



Making sense on a bay film 

It's forced and dont make sense man.
I am not going to pay to watch this movie tbh. If they want me to see it they will have to send me there for free.

And that's saying a lot cause I love dinosaurs but I cant stand the human chars in bay films.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2014)

dinos only show up on the last ten minutes bro


On a 3 hour movie


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 30, 2014)

Why did they put the dinobots at some bridge instead of having them help optimus fight lockdown?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 30, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> All this is  subjective


 You mean like your positive opinion of Bay?





> Even The Critics words are subjective.


Once again, so are yours. But they carry more weight than you do.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> You mean like your positive opinion of Bay?Once again, so are yours. But they carry more weight than you do.



Never said my opinion was more legitimate then any one elses.

Nice Strawman though.



> Why did they put the dinobots at some bridge instead of having them help optimus fight lockdown?



The Dinobots were holding the line against the remaining Vehicons.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2014)

Transformers > Godzilla, ASM, DOFP


----------



## U mad bro (Jun 30, 2014)

As for the dinobots were clearly going to be end of movie event. Which was 40 minuted of action. That is a lot of action for a movie like this. Movies like Pacific rim and Godzilla got like what two to three fights that didn't even last that long.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 30, 2014)

No guiz seriously 

They have the the dinobots guard a bridge, why? So that some decepticon fodder don't get away?

Now that the Dino knights are free what's stopping humans from researching them or hunting them? Earth now has robot dinosaurs that transform, breath fire and could squash you.

How did the goverment get a hold on lockdown? Was megatron behind that too?

The autobots stay behind earth while galvatron is still unknown out there, optimus is in outer space looking for the creators (the multi faced tenticle dude, I forgot his name) I find it funny how he's able to just fly off into deep space without a ship.

Why didn't lockdown just squash Cade instead of playing with his food?

What happened to the seed? I forgot


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> They have the the dinobots guard a bridge, why? So that some decepticon fodder don't get away?


 The Fodder still outnumbered them ( there was stated  to be over 50 vehichons) plus there was Galvatron to deal with



> Now that the Dino knights are free what's stopping humans from researching them or hunting them? Earth now has robot dinosaurs that transform, breath fire and could squash you.


 Humanity only hunted the Autobots cause The badguys went rogue, The dinobots don't need to eat so they will probably just want to be left alone, not to mention that was a definite sequel hook



> How did the goverment get a hold on lockdown? Was megatron behind that too?


 They Were working together. who knows who went to who first, i dosen't really matter in the grand scheme of thigns. maybe they showed up at the same place while hunting an autobot



> I find it funny how he's able to just fly off into deep space without a ship.


 When  Optimus Took up the Kinghts sword it Transformed his body, and most likely gave him the ability of flight with out assistance.



> Why didn't lockdown just squash Cade instead of playing with his food?


 he was trying to do that, Cade was fighting him off.



> What happened to the seed? I forgot


 Optimus Took it with him


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 1, 2014)

I heard that drift was a decepticon turned autobot, that would have been an interesting side plot instead of dads baby's boyfriend


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2014)

That's in the comics, it's not really important in the movie because the Decepticons have been essentially wiped out.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 1, 2014)

Good point.

I'm imagining crosshairs with an eyepatch which would have looked cooler than 3d goggles


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2014)

Even though it doesn't make sense, I'm happy with his cloak.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 1, 2014)

At least he didn't say bite my shiney metal ass, that would have been desperate

Holy ship strafe's robot mode looks cool! His wings make a cape ala meta knight,


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Even though it doesn't make sense, I'm happy with his cloak.



It's a Shame it doesn't translate that well to his toy.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 1, 2014)

Strafe I can kind of understand but a solid car turning some parts into fabrics? Kinda silly


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't think its supposed to be fabric



I think its loose plates of metal held together


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 1, 2014)

It sure flowed like fabric. One friend of mine said "eh, transformium" *shrig* works for me.

I just wish the dinobots got a shot like in the avengers where the camera goes from one to the next in one go, or we could have had a robot knight combo attack on galvatron

Strafe distracts by uses his crossbow
Scorn holds him back via his whip tail around the neck
Slug charges in and pierces him from the side
Grimlock finishes it with his clubbing his head off


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2014)

They need a villain for future movies.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> They need a villain for future movies.



Galvatron
The Creators (the Quintessons)
Potential Unicron


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 1, 2014)

Predicons, predaking,

Unicron sounds expensive, if devastator the combiner melted a computer imagine what unicron will do


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 1, 2014)

Most Transformers prefer to fight in their natural (i.e., humanoid/bipedal) forms, using their alternate forms only for  transport, but the Dinobots fought mainly in their alternate forms, appearing only briefly in their natural forms. Did anyone find that to be somewhat unusual?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 1, 2014)

I thought they were dinosaurs to begin with, then turned into transformers like shown in the beginning which would explain why they acted so animal like and never talked.

I also don't care if they don't talk. That's fine by me, as much as I love the adorkable lovable oaf of grimmy in the other series, I can't see it translating well here in the movie verse.

They were calling them legendary warriors/knight perhaps related to the knights of cybertron, it said they "went across the galaxy spreading peace"


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Most Transformers prefer to fight in their natural (i.e., humanoid/bipedal) forms, using their alternate forms only for  transport, but the Dinobots fought mainly in their alternate forms, appearing only briefly in their natural forms. Did anyone find that to be somewhat unusual?



Thats par the course for them.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 1, 2014)

I think strafes my favorite, then grimlock, then slug, then scorn


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2014)

Why is this the most critically derided again? Because it's easily the best of the series.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Why is this the most critically derided again? Because it's easily the best of the series.



Cause Michael Bay.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 1, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Cause Michael Bay.



Interesting link. I think that guy nailed it.

Although I don't really get the audience targeting at the end. He made it sound bad that people like being entertained.....


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Interesting link. I think that guy nailed it.
> 
> Although I don't really get the audience targeting at the end. He made it sound bad that people like being entertained.....



its a sentiment you see allot.

its basically a  very loud case of "STOP LIKING WHAT I DON'T LIKE!!!!"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Galvatron
> The Creators (the Quintessons)
> Potential Unicron



I was talking to the guy above me.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 1, 2014)

If the movie was 45 mins shorter and had less human plots it would have been good. It's still tolerable at least and probably the best of the series. I appreciated the lack of cringeworthy fast-paced "comic relief".

Anyway I still didn't like how the movies keep turning Optimus into a bitter mass murdering psycho who is constantly threatening to kill people. He beat up Grimlock and forced him to fight for him as his warbeast, threatening to kill him if he didn't. Yeah, that's ttly Optimus.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 1, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Anyway I still didn't like how the movies keep turning Optimus into a bitter mass murdering psycho who is constantly threatening to kill people. He beat up Grimlock and forced him to fight for him as his warbeast, threatening to kill him if he didn't. Yeah, that's ttly Optimus.



I had no problem with that, because that showed how Optimus has changed, recently; being hunted by the humans who were once his allies would likely cause a person to become angry and bitter. I think that that was excellent character development for him.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2014)

Still salty that the douchebag boyfriend didn't die and the dude in the beginning did.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 2, 2014)

At least that was optimus's character development where it showed that even prime has his limits in patience. He had every right to be mad at the humans and it was satisfying seeing the autobots storm through that lab.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> If the movie was 45 mins shorter and had less human plots it would have been good. It's still tolerable at least and probably the best of the series. I appreciated the lack of cringeworthy fast-paced "comic relief".
> 
> Anyway I still didn't like how the movies keep turning Optimus into a bitter mass murdering psycho who is constantly threatening to kill people. He beat up Grimlock and forced him to fight for him as his warbeast, threatening to kill him if he didn't. Yeah, that's ttly Optimus.



He Gave Grimlock the Option of  joining  freely, and Grimlock attacked him, Dinobots have always been  "Authority equals ass kicking"  guys.

Second His men, His Family are being hunted down like dogs and there corpse Desecrated, he even said "i  swore never to kill humans, but who ever did this is dead" a measured and just response. He is not nor has he ever been a psycho


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 2, 2014)

The fight looked more like a battle for the title of alpha to me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 2, 2014)

That's pretty much what the relationship between Grimlock and Optimus is like in the comics.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 2, 2014)

Kind of like the starscream and megatron of the autobots


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 2, 2014)

I was surprised by how much I didn't like this one.

Series Ranking...
1. Transformers
2. Transformers: Dark of the Moon
3. Transformers: Age of Extinction
4. Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 2, 2014)

How anyone can like dotm is beyond me considering how Sam is still there and the most unlikable he's ever been


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 2, 2014)

I like Sam more than Cade honestly.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 2, 2014)

How? He's a dweeb, an ungrateful annoying self centered brat that never shuts up, his parents are abysmal and he complains even though he has a smoking hot girlfriend and is friends with transformers. Oh whoa is you sam, cry me a river. You feel unimportant and want a job and want the world to know you "helped" save the world, boo fucking hoo.

At least Cade was grateful and had something worth fighting for and protecting. He saved optimus and co too. Cade wins by default. I'm rooting for him cuz he isn't annoying and is respectful and shows authority. I liked how he stood up for the old timer instead of agreeing with the bratty youngster.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> How anyone can like dotm is beyond me considering how Sam is still there and the most unlikable he's ever been



Sam had an arc for starters.

Prime too.

Sentiel prime being awesome.

good Action.

Better plot then the previous 2.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 2, 2014)

Prime was barbaric in moon, holy ship how anyone could root for someone shooting someone who begged for  mercy was distasteful and seemed out of character.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> I like Sam more than Cade honestly.


Pleb. 

This was the first Transformers that wasn't painful to watch.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 2, 2014)

If they do get unicron, get maurice lamarche to voice him. He does a good Orson Welles impression


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm not a huge fan of Transformers (only remember the cartoon series and even back in those ages I found the consept too corny) so I went to cinema only to enjoy action sequences and it delivered...I guess.

Honestly I was really bored by the end (Hong Kong parts were tooooo looooong) and kept losing the story. Human aspects were shoehorned (especially ending ). I just didn't enjoy it as much as I expected. Why are they keep saying they are fighting for humanity when in fact it's them who causes all the destruction? 

Unlike other movies the humour aspect was limited to classic "father meeting his daughter's bf" and yeah...it wasn't very good either.

5.5/10 Definitely not my favourite of year. Last parts dragged on too much, family drama was incredibly forced and the even with my boyfriend's attempts I still find the consept too corny. ("Our Creators"  "Poor lesser human race"  ur just a giant robot JFC )


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Prime was barbaric in moon, holy ship how anyone could root for someone shooting someone who begged for  mercy was distasteful and seemed out of character.



Sentel prime, Betrayed the autobots, Murdererd Ironhide, Nearly killed Optimus oh and there's the small little matter of Genocidal an Entire Major city.

Optimus Passed Judgment on a war ciminal, thats all, G1 Optimus was about to do the same thing to megatron in the the Animated movie




> How? He's a dweeb, an ungrateful annoying self centered brat that never shuts up, his parents are abysmal and he complains even though he has a smoking hot girlfriend and is friends with transformers. Oh whoa is you sam, cry me a river. You feel unimportant and want a job and want the world to know you "helped" save the world, boo fucking hoo.


and his Arc was him growing out  of that, realizing what was really important in life.

Solid story arc

(also the whole "having to adjust to regular life after being the most important person on the planet" is interesting to most people)


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Prime was barbaric in moon, holy ship how anyone could root for someone shooting someone who begged for  mercy was distasteful and seemed out of character.



Completely agree. Prime was bloodlusted in DoTM. He was a full blown psycho


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 2, 2014)

Ticket Information


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

RX-Domo-kun said:


> Ticket Information



NC? 

Can u sum it up?


----------



## Katou (Jul 2, 2014)

" nobody can save you now "
doesn't fit the last words he spoke at the end of the movie


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

Vault said:


> Completely agree. Prime was bloodlusted in DoTM. He was a full blown psycho



Psycho.....Not a Man bringing justice to people  who were slaughtering Civilians for fun, a people who he had sworn to protect....


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2014)

Except it's the absolute opposite of bringing to justice


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 2, 2014)

Prime is to soft in all the movies.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Jul 2, 2014)

GIVE ME UR FACE


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> GIVE ME UR FACE



As you wish


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Pleb.
> 
> This was the first Transformers that wasn't painful to watch.



This says more about your taste than mine Stunna. 

Every scene with Marky Mark and his daughter was straight up cringe worthy. Along with the stupid music they played every time he looked at her.

On a positive note... Lockdown's theme is really badass.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2014)

You're right.

It says that my taste is superior.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2014)

For real, though:

You prefer the scenes of Sam and his family over Cade and his daughter?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2014)

I honestly prefer Sam's parents over Cade's daughter.

All that bitch did the entire movie was scream "Daddy!" or complain about fucking walking or complain about having to leave her home. At least Sam's parents made me giggle at least once and didn't whine the entire movie.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jul 3, 2014)

Lockdown theme was the best part of the movie...and by "best" I mean "only good".

Seriously.

This movie had really good potential, and I remember watching it thinking "this plot line has potential"...but somewhere along the lines, oh, right before Optimus is wallywomping a metal dinosaur, did I come to the startling conclusion that the entire plot line from that point on was dropped, and I got Michael Bay'ed by all the EXPLOSHUNS!

Still not a total waste of time, though.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2014)

A big problem with this movie is that Bay tried to tackle way too many storylines which is why it feels so clusterfucked to me. One thing I can say about the first three Transformers is that storyline is very simple and at least has comprehensible structure.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2014)

I thought the Story lines tied into each other fine, Sept maybe the Galvatron = Megatron bits.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2014)

They should've saved Galvatron for the next one and just left it as a cliffhanger.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2014)

yeah probably, I did like hearing welker though.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 3, 2014)

You giggled over

"SAMs happy time"
"Earthquake"
"Baby booties"
"Pot brownies"?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> You giggled over
> 
> "SAMs happy time"
> "Earthquake"
> ...



i don't rember the booties but yeah most those got a chuckle


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 3, 2014)

Am I still the only one who is baffled that Bay spent 4 minutes going over Texas Statutory rape laws in detail, then spent the rest of the movie shoving a 17 year old's ass in our faces?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> Am I still the only one who is baffled that Bay spent 4 minutes going over Texas Statutory rape laws in detail, then spent the rest of the movie shoving a 17 year old's ass in our faces?



The Romeo and Juliet thing was funny, and it set the tone for Shane and Cade's Relationship and arc, as well as showing that They weren't just some sex crazed kids, they were smart and serious about there relationship.

For good or bad I didn't notice the chicks ass that much, it was toned down compared to megan fox.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2014)

Shane and Cade's relationship was dumb. There were about ten times where the latter should have kicked the former's arse and he never did. And Shane definitely didn't deserve Cade's blessing in the end.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 3, 2014)

Lockdown and Galvatron never interacted with each other in this film, and, in fact, there is no evidence that either of them was aware of the other's existence, so I wonder how they would have interacted if they had met: would they have veiwed each other as enemies, or would they have allied due to their mutual hatred of Optimus Prime?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2014)

The Irish race car boyfriend was also really dumb and annoying.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2014)

I'd take Sam over him tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2014)

Did they even reference Sam or does he not even exist  anymore?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2014)

I was expecting some kind of mention, but nope. His adventures might as well of never happened.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 3, 2014)

It would be funny if Sam and his friends and family got and fought and protested about the way the Autobots were getting hunted down, so Kelsey Grammar murdered them all.

Still to see this movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2014)

^

Now headcanon.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2014)

Kelsey Grammer is beast from a paralel earth who invaded earth to destroy the robots who would one day become the Sentinel robots


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I was expecting some kind of mention, but nope. His adventures might as well of never happened.




This how they treat the man who helped save the world 3 times over?

These cars ain't loyal.


----------



## Detective (Jul 3, 2014)

That feel when Jablonsky's OST continues to be the best part of this film, the lone highlight in a sea of slow motion explosions of shit:

[YOUTUBE]VNXor2pZ25c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2014)

Jablonsky's score has been the best part of all the Transformers movies.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2014)

I loved the Reprise of Arrival on earth when optimus  pulled his sword out of the ship and freed the Dinobots.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok, I saw the last part of this movie 3 times at work today and I can understand the disappointment of the dinobots. If you seen the trailers, you've seen them in action. Yes when prime enters the field with grimmy I got goosebumps all three times,
Hound, he wouldn't shut up! Oh I like how we see the good guys shooting but we don't see them hitting anything or results, just close ups

Poor strafe, all he did was fall most the time

I swear all slug did was bite, and not use his horns

Scorn, well he rolls over and throws a bot for grimlock but that's it.

I loved grimlock animation, I could not help but  think "aww", sometimes ^^

Most they did was be shown getting tractor beamed, poor slug got it the most

their actions spoke louder than dialogue could because at this point, characters were repeating them selves, saying while doing stuff they're saying to do, like "go., let's get out of the car, take seatbelt off, the magnet! " we know bay we aren't blind.

Drift had a moment but then we cut to Marks face and then cut to bee and strafe, like "what was the point of that shot?"

 honestly if the Dino's did talk it probably wouldn't have been good, rather awkward and cringeworthy, like the two mini bots from 3 like how they talked over each other in the lamest corniest way,


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 4, 2014)

His name is hound.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 5, 2014)

I was worried that the green Autobot, Crosshairs, I believe, would rebel against Optimus, and possibly even join forces with Lockdown, after expressing displeasure with Optimus's leadership, but I was glad to see that he ultimately respected Optimus and chose to remain his loyal follower and ally. I also was glad that Drift's alternate form was that of a helicopter, making him the first Autobot in this film series to have a flying alternate form. I would very much like to see a Transformer with a submarine or battleship as their alternate form; that would be very awesome, in my mind.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 5, 2014)

Dinobots were a total waste. Now they ran off in some random chinese jungle never to be seen again 

Grimlock is semi mute also with an overly serious voice smh


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was worried that the green Autobot, Crosshairs, I believe, would rebel against Optimus, and possibly even join forces with Lockdown, after expressing displeasure with Optimus's leadership, but I was glad to see that he ultimately respected Optimus and chose to remain his loyal follower and ally. I also was glad that Drift's alternate form was that of a helicopter, making him the first Autobot in this film series to have a flying alternate form. I would very much like to see a Transformer with a submarine or battleship as their alternate form; that would be very awesome, in my mind.


 I've been wanting to See Tidal Wave in these movies since the first one.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Dinobots were a total waste. Now they ran off in some random chinese jungle never to be seen again
> 
> Grimlock is semi mute also with an overly serious voice smh



Actually  they said the dinobots origins  will be explored more in the Next one, and considering the Dinobots rampage is probably the best  Action Sequence of the year I wouldn't call it a waste


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 5, 2014)

Soundtracks out.  one of the good parts of the movie


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2014)

> best Action Sequence of the year




It isn't the best action sequence in the past 3 months, let alone the year


Twilight for dudes, I swear...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 6, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> It isn't the best action sequence in the past 3 months, let alone the year
> 
> 
> Twilight for dudes, I swear...



Raid 2 > Lame ass China fight


Shit wasnt even the best foght ive seen this week. Snowpeircer holds that honor


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2014)

Mentioning Raid 2 when comparing action is even fair.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2014)

I was more invested in the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 island sized Alfa dragons fighting 


 in HTYD2

But in bayformers defense the scenery pandering set to make the chinese movie markets jizz on their pants was actually quite hilarious, more so than it was off-putting, even unintentionally so

It seems to be working too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Raid 2 > Lame ass China fight



I Love a Brutal One on one more then any one, But The Sigh of the dinobots tearing shit apart was perfect.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2014)

For all your giant reptile needs, please watch the superior How To Train Your Dragon and Godzilla movies, that also came out this year


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 6, 2014)

It wasn't as bad as I expected, but it wasn't great.

Crappy wasted humans. Tragically wasted Dinobots. Took too long to goto China.

Didn't like the human characters, but they actors didn't bother me really. I blame what was said and how it was delivered on the director.

Michael Bay is stuck in the 90's. He doesn't seem to understand what people want to see in a 21st century film. He's like a nooby filmmaker.

Too much slow mo, too much low angled shots, too much bud wiser, action wasn't anything impressive. Jokes were just a step above toilet humour (like race & fart jokes).

I feel like a better director could have delivered a better film even with this same script and same actors.

Wasted the actors that were diverse.

The second half in China was better, but still wasted a lot of what it had.

On a separate note, not really relevant to my enjoyment of the film: I didn't like the Transformers designs, but kinda appreciated how human-like they were designed. But prefer when they look like vehicle-esque robots.

But Galvatron looked so weak. He should have been a jet.

I really though the villains and story was potentially interesting. But everything was just executed so wrong. Everything wrong was Bay's fault. A great film hidden among all of the Bay-ness.

And omg the firework explosions are so stupid.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> For all your giant reptile needs, please watch the superior How To Train Your Dragon and Godzilla movies, that also came out this year



I've heard the destruction in Godzilla doesn't occur until the 3rd act.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 6, 2014)

AOE Shits on Godzilla by a wide margin.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2014)

Nah,     bruh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2014)

Most fights in Godzilla were off paneled tho. Just saying.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 6, 2014)

If all you care about is fights and explosions then Godzilla is still the movie for you.

This movie was boring as shit for long periods of time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2014)

Pfft, The Autobots had to much screen time this time around for that complaint to fly.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 7, 2014)

They had more screen time sure but at the same time, fights kept being off paneled or cut to focus on the humans for some strange reason. Like during the first fight when Lockdown tries to capture Optimus, Bay decided to cut to a fucking car chase instead of focusing on the fight. Or the escape on Lockdown's ship. I would have rather seen more autobots then the humans try and escape robot dogs.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> They had more screen time sure but at the same time, fights kept being off paneled or cut to focus on the humans for some strange reason. Like during the first fight when Lockdown tries to capture Optimus, Bay decided to cut to a fucking car chase instead of focusing on the fight. Or the escape on Lockdown's ship. I would have rather seen more autobots then the humans try and escape robot dogs.



The Car chas was pretty  good, we saw enough to know lockdown Was kicking optimus's ass thoroughly.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 7, 2014)

Honestly I felt the link between prime and Cade more than I ever could with sam and bee

Cade was doing the best he could but his daughter kept walking on him

Optimus though he and the autobots didn't bring utopia, still tried to protect the humans, yet they betrayed them.

The "not perfect" talk between Cade and optimus, I can see that they were at least TRYING


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 7, 2014)

i still want to watch this even though plenty of people complained. as with godzilla, which i personally thought was pretty cool, it could still be worth it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 7, 2014)

Eh, godzilla was ok, had some cool action but the lead was so fucking bland and forgettable it made me want the dad and scientist to be the leads together. 

Oh and that shitty news cut when godzilla is revealed in full pan out frame. CUT TO SHITTY CHILD ACTOR WHO CANT EVEN EMOTE

Yeah the final battle was cool, but I like transformers riding on robot dinosaurs that transform into knights (too bad we didn't get to see their knight modes in action, maybe a deleted scene hopefully)


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> i still want to watch this even though plenty of people complained. as with godzilla, which i personally thought was pretty cool, it could still be worth it.



It Got a Passing Score on Cinema score.

Like the others  Allot of people (especially Fans) love it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> They had more screen time sure but at the same time, fights kept being off paneled or cut to focus on the humans for some strange reason.


Filming humans is cheaper



> Like during the first fight when Lockdown tries to capture Optimus, Bay decided to cut to a fucking car chase instead of focusing on the fight. Or the escape on Lockdown's ship. I would have rather seen more autobots then the humans try and escape robot dogs.



Car chases are an important part of a Bay movie, because they're where he can rip you off and charge you twice to watch the same movie


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 7, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Filming humans is cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> Car chases are an important part of a Bay movie, because they're where he can rip you off and charge you twice to watch the same movie


bay


----------



## Gunners (Jul 7, 2014)

To be honest, I don't have a problem with the Transformers films. They are what they are, shit films. I feel no urge to go the cinema and watch it, nor do I feel the need to sit through it. It's the sort of crap I'd put on in the background ( cleaning up, Pizza party, date etc.) because you can pretty much dip out of it at any time.

The bad films that annoys me are the sort that try to be good ( have a plot that requires my attention); they actually force me to pay attention for the full 2 hours.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 7, 2014)

Plus all the transformers parts in these movies are on YouTube so just watch the clips


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2014)

That scene was only reused because the initial one a stunt men got paralysed so instead of showing that scene they cut from the island to honour the friends and relatives. 

That has nothing to do with Bay being lazy there.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 7, 2014)

Also the fact that Lockdown couldn't kill Marky Mark in the final battle was pretty sad and kind of undermined how great of a villain he was up until that moment.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2014)

Vault said:


> That scene was only reused because the initial one a stunt men got paralysed so instead of showing that scene they cut from the island to honour the friends and relatives.
> 
> That has nothing to do with Bay being lazy there.




How about the second car chase scene that is also "pirated" from the island? Another paralyzed stunt man?

Or how about the aircraft carrier shot, that is lifted from Pearl harbor? Was there a great deal of paralyzed stunt sea captains at the time?

I feel for workplace injuries, I really do, but please, don't imply michael bay and artistic integrity belong in the same sentence..


Or at the very least, when discussing whether or not anything bay does is a superlative of the year with a serious face, try to be sure you know which year you're thinking of, because clearly, the premiere date is not to be trusted


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Also the fact that Lockdown couldn't kill Marky Mark in the final battle was pretty sad and kind of undermined how great of a villain he was up until that moment.



Well he did have a supper advance weapon even by Transformers  standards.

any way



Transformer/GI Joe could be good, Might finally get a good GI joe movie


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2014)

this movie...this was a serious violation of human dignity

honestly, i just feel real bad that i watched this, not just cause i wasted my time and money...but, it's just , humanity took a step backwards with this one, and i contributed


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

This movie made humanity regress and the others didn't?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2014)

Same dude that is going to watch the next one and  one after.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't get people who say this movie is as bad, or worse, than the predecessors. 

It has the least amount of sexism, racism, and overall poisonous content out of the four movies.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2014)

My review of Transformers 4:

Go fuck yourself Michael Bay



/Review

Shit sucked.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 14, 2014)

I think I would go TF > TF3 > TF2 >= TF4

2 and 4 I have only seen each once so I can't say for sure but I do know 1 and 3 are definitely better.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

@Cyphon


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 14, 2014)

I think for once I am actually with the majority on this Stunna.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I think I would go TF > TF3 > TF2 >= TF4
> 
> 2 and 4 I have only seen each once so I can't say for sure but I do know 1 and 3 are definitely better.



I haven't seen this film yet, but so far, I agree with this.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I think for once I am actually with the majority on this Stunna.


Who cares about what the majority thinks?


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Who cares about what the majority thinks?



I am just pointing out that while most of you are usually wrong you at least have majority backing. This time you are not only wrong but also in the minority


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2014)

Isn't that how taste is measured around here?

"you don't agree with us, you have bad taste"


----------



## Arcana (Jul 14, 2014)

the movie was meh rating it 5/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

In case you hadn't noticed, despite there being ninnies who accuse me of bandwagoning, I'm quite the contrarian myself when it comes to regulars.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't get people who say this movie is as bad, or worse, than the predecessors.
> 
> It has the least amount of sexism, racism, and overall poisonous content out of the four movies.



People Are Really mad Michael bay keeps making money.

How any one can say with a straight face AOE is Worse then ROTF is beyond me when it suffers from none of the major Criticisms of ROTF.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2014)

the biggest problem with AOE is probably that i knew it was coming.  Like you said, ROTF was bad, it was real bad, and pt3 was bad as well.  But 4 took it to a whole nother level, and I just can''t understand..how i let myself fall into that trap again...it's like, the movies are movie cocaine, and i can't unhook myself from them?

i really feel like a letdown, just plain awful. this movie makes me feel like a fucking shit.  i'm gonna need some time to recover.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2014)

The majority are mindless sheep. All of the people that like Michael Bay's movies I want to push you off a cliff.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2014)

the dinobots didn't even combine, don't they combine?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 14, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> the dinobots didn't even combine, don't they combine?



The Dinobots Never Combine.

That's Not there thing.




			
				Bender said:
			
		

> The majority are mindless sheep. All of the people that like Michael Bay's movies I want to push you off a cliff.


I'm not mindless bro.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2014)

ok, that's fine, i can live with that, they weren't bad in this movie.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 15, 2014)

I hope that the idea of humans learning the secret of transformation and creating "programmable matter" is not forgotten, since that is definitely an idea that would bring drastic change to the world as it is, now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 15, 2014)

this movie forgets it's own logic seconds after establishing it, nothing will be remembered ever, this movie isn't for people who remember things.  forget it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 15, 2014)

it doesn/t work tho, it's like banging a fat chick. u tell urself it will be fine  and won't be messed up, but deep down, u know it's messed up.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 15, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> this movie forgets it's own logic seconds after establishing it, nothing will be remembered ever, this movie isn't for people who remember things.  forget it



well considering they remembered, the battle for Chicago, Sentinel, Ratchet leadfoot, and other things that seems like a faulty argument


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 15, 2014)

>remember chicago
>go back to chicago , which theoretically was destroyed the first time around, wtf


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2014)

Well this film takes place 5 years after Chicago, it won't look the same way it did at the end of the 3rd film.

They said it was half destroyed and even that might be a hyperbole.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2014)

maybe, but 5 years after 9/11, WTC was still a pit, as well as a couple of other spots in NYC


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 16, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> maybe, but 5 years after 9/11, WTC was still a pit, as well as a couple of other spots in NYC



Chicago had Alien Tech everywhere, Thus Creating a great need to rebuild and recover it.

Plus Tucchi's Company was stated to be helping rebuild (cause that way they can get the tech)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Shane and Cade's relationship was dumb. There were about ten times where the latter should have kicked the former's arse and he never did. And Shane definitely didn't deserve Cade's blessing in the end.



The "I need mouthwash for kissing your daughter" part deserved a punch in the mouth imo.

Oh and the "She knows how to handle stick better than anyone"

Cade was too chill for a dad who didn't want his daughter to even talk to boys. Then again, they had higher priorities to deal with.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 17, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Chicago had Alien Tech everywhere, Thus Creating a great need to rebuild and recover it.
> 
> Plus Tucchi's Company was stated to be helping rebuild (cause that way they can get the tech)



Zenaku defending the logic of a mike bay film. Ohhh you...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Zenaku defending the logic of a mike bay film. Ohhh you...



Just cause you want to reduce it to being  dumb as possible doesn't mean it is.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 17, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Just cause you want to reduce it to being  dumb as possible doesn't mean it is.



Well the thing is, that it IS a dumb movie.

You are just putting waay too much tought into it.

Also the girl looking in her mid twenties yet they pull the I am 17 shit. The boyfriend getting away in his car from all the chaos and sayin "oh I am a good pilot" wtf! this thing its a neuron killer and provokes mental farts.

Enjoy the visuals if you can, but that's just about it.
Often I wonder if Mike bay could just use a simple story, more robots and hot girls without shoe horned plot shit in order to skip all the BS and jump into the eye candy. Thus becoming honest in the process.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Well the thing is, that it IS a dumb movie.
> 
> You are just putting waay too much tought into it.


 IS it a Dumb movie yes, But  you are ignoring logic and things actually said in the movie in order to make it appear dumber.

Same as in ROTF, Allot of people called plot holes but in reality they just didn't pay attention


> Also the girl looking in her mid twenties yet they pull the I am 17 shit. .


Well the actress is 18 so that says more about you then it dose the movie.



> The boyfriend getting away in his car from all the chaos and sayin "oh I am a good pilot"


 She was sneaking out, that was the point.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 17, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> IS it a Dumb movie yes, But  you are ignoring logic and things actually said in the movie in order to make it appear dumber.
> 
> Same as in ROTF, Allot of people called plot holes but in reality they just didn't pay attention
> Well the actress is 18 so that says more about you then it dose the movie.
> ...



Wow this reminds me of those movies where girls where kidnapped by giant monsters and swung all around yet their make up and hair was intact. Why? because she was careful? according to your logic and breaks to mike bay.

As for the actress well, same shit. What does that say about me? that I dont buy the forced  "omg! she is jailbait but we gonna put an excuse?" Because your interest and points do tell a lot about you too.

Making sense out of a mike bay movie, hahaha yeah right.


----------



## Bender (Jul 17, 2014)

I've never seen so many people talk shit about Michael Bay in a single week. 

First my co-workers during break at work said his Transformers flick are for those with ADD

then some customers

and now my dentist (during my fillings)

You ain't got no friends here Bay.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Wow this reminds me of those movies where girls where kidnapped by giant monsters and swung all around yet their make up and hair was intact. Why? because she was careful? according to your logic and breaks to mike bay.


 What are you even talking about.



> As for the actress well, same shit. What does that say about me? that I dont buy the forced  "omg! she is jailbait but we gonna put an excuse?" Because your interest and points do tell a lot about you too.


Again what are you talking about, She is 18, Both in real life and the movie, Your rambling makes no sense, other then you admitting you Don't know what a 20 year of looks like.



> Making sense out of a mike bay movie, hahaha yeah right.


Your basically mocking me for paying attention to the movie i watch and not deciding  its stupid just because of  biasness.

Again thats no fault of the movie its because of your shit attention span.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 25, 2014)

I thought this movie could be called decent AT BEST. On a good day. When I don't necessarily care about logic or continuity and just enjoy random explosions and robot dinosaurs. 

Never thought I'd say this, but even with all their faults, I enjoyed the originals/Shia LeBouf ones way better than this. With an established story line, history, recurring characters and so on, there's less room for the story to be a complete clusterfuck since it's more building on what's there, instead of completely rebooting it. 

I didn't really like the Autobots in this one either. Even with all that racially stereotypical accents and mannerisms the Autobots had, there was usually at least one that I liked regardless. The only really likable human character was Mark Wahlberg. Somewhat. At the end of the day, I can't say any aspect of this movie really impressed me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2014)

it was the worst, and i'm determined to take out my dissatisfaction on turtles and whatever else has his name attached


----------



## Akatora (Aug 2, 2014)

I'll give this movie 4/10
Best thing about this movie is the ending, which with some luck indicate "NO HUMANS IN MOVIE 5"
Not sure which one was worse this or the second movie.(probably this)

Movie 1 ~ 7/10
2~5/10
3~6/10
4~4/10

that's pretty much how i'd say my experiences have been of the transformers movies


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 6, 2014)

Transformers 4 was a terrible movie that conflicts with its own plot. Since when does Optimus fly? If he could defeat the ancient dinosaur robots, why the fuck was he almost beaten to death in the beginning? Why didn't Megatron's army use their special ability of deconstructing and reconstructing themselves while they were being massacred in China? 

Fuck you Micheal Bay. 

I'm rating this movie 2/10


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2014)

Optimus has the jet fire upgrade that's why he can fly   he's much more powerful than he was in TF 1 and most of TF2 because of it too. You forget he is powerful enough to babyshake both the fallen and Megatron. The fallen being so strong 4 or 5 primes couldn't kill him


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 6, 2014)

Regardless, it's still bullshit. 

And Optimus riding a dinosaur reminded me of this:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 6, 2014)

Malicious Friday said:


> Transformers 4 was a terrible movie that conflicts with its own plot. Since when does Optimus fly? If he could defeat the ancient dinosaur robots, why the fuck was he almost beaten to death in the beginning? Why didn't Megatron's army use their special ability of deconstructing and reconstructing themselves while they were being massacred in China?
> 
> Fuck you Micheal Bay.
> 
> I'm rating this movie 2/10



sadly, i'll be taking my anger out on TMNT, which he was involved with


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2014)

You guys ready to admit this is the movie of 2014 yet?


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You guys ready to admit this is the movie of 2014 yet?



nope                           .


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 7, 2014)

That would break the Laws of Physics.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 14, 2014)

Vault said:


> Optimus has the jet fire upgrade that's why he can fly   he's much more powerful than he was in TF 1 and most of TF2 because of it too. You forget he is powerful enough to babyshake both the fallen and Megatron. The fallen being so strong 4 or 5 primes couldn't kill him



He droped the Jetfire upgrades right after he killed the Fallen, then in Dark of the Moon he didn't fly. I don't think Bay and friends ever thought about the power levels in these films, hell, i don't even think he remember the Fallen or the role that guy had in the 2nd film, it always seems like they only remember a few plot threads from film to film, theoreticaly, Sentinel Prime would have made a deal with the Fallen, since Megatron was frozen during the 60s.

In the first film, Megatron was ouning Prime and Starscream was giving 2 Autobots a run for their money, then in the next films they became clowns, with Optimus taking care of some 3 or 4 Decepticon at the same time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 18, 2014)

Well there was no Sam Witwicky in this movie, so it's +1 star from me.

Hah. If CinemaSins were to make a video on this, it'd be atleast 25 minutes long.

//HbS


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> He droped the Jetfire upgrades right after he killed the Fallen, then in Dark of the Moon he didn't fly.



[YOUTUBE]dNumO7G8avs[/YOUTUBE]

He kept the upgrades


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]dNumO7G8avs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> He kept the upgrades


That was an exterior module, not Jetfire upgrades.

I've got two more gripes with the newest movie.

1. I disliked discount Ironhide and his stupid battle monologue
2. What the fuck is wrong with Optimus? Oh hey, Galvatron is Megatron reborn, more powerful than ever and very much invincible. Defend this family, 4 weak Autobots, WHILE I LEAVE THE FUCKING PLANET AND TRAVEL THROUGH DEEP SPACE USING HUMAN-LEVEL JET ENGINES

//HbS


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2014)

Film was awful. I can understand tailoring your film to appeal to a specific demographic but this went out of its way with the pandering. An example would be Optimus line on having never killed a human, but he'd kill whoever was responsible; it's like they went out of their way to say, "Hey guys, look at how edgy he is!"

I also don't like lazy stupidity in films. If individuals are incredibly smart, start portraying themselves as such. If it was obvious to me that Megatron was putting his consciousness in their Transformers, it should have been obvious to the genius running the company seeing as he had the same information.

Disliked the daughter and the boyfriend; it was just another moment of pandering to an audience who have to deal with their girlfriend's overprotective father; I cringed when he pulled out the legislation from his pocket. 

The film's length also annoyed me. At the 90 minute mark, I thought whatever, but 2h45 minutes? No, no, no. If you're going to make a film that long it better have the substance to back it up. 

Garbage.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 6, 2014)

Feels ungraceful to be this validate


----------

